# Einbauort Filter und Pumpe



## keepout (13. Mai 2020)

Servus!
ich habe hier mich selbst und meinen Teichplanung vorgestellt und habe eine Frage zur Technik: Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass ich einen Durchlauffilter (habe ein Auge auf das Set Filtomatic CWS 7000 oder 14000 geworfen) hinter die Trockensteinmauer (momentan Zwischenlager von Humus und Steinen) eingrabe. Teichvolumen dürfte zwischen 5 und 6m³ sein.
Folgende Fragen versuche ich hier zu ergründen bzw. zu ergooglen:

1. Einbauort der Pumpe: im Wasser oder besser in einem Schacht?
2. Schacht: was verwende ich am besten? eine Plastikbox, Betonschacht?
3. Schlauchführung: ich hätte den Schlauch am rechten Rand zwischen vorletztem und letzten Mauerstein hindurch hinter die Trockenmauer zum Schacht geführt. Man macht kein Loch in die EPDM Folie, richtig? Besser drüber und mit Pflanzen kaschieren?

Hier nochmal das Bild der Baustelle zur Untermalung:






Danke für eure Hilfe - Andreas


----------



## PeBo (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas, da hätte ich eine günstige Empfehlung für dich.
Im April 2018 habe ich meinen Teich umgebaut auf Teil-Schwerkraft. An zentraler Stelle in der Mitte des Teiches habe ich einen Bodenablauf eingesetzt und diesen mit einer selbst gebauten Kammer mittels DN100 Rohren verbunden. In dieser Kammer hängt jetzt meine Pumpe und diese pumpt das Wasser zu meinem versteckten Filter. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass weder eine Pumpe noch ein Schlauch im Teich liegt und dadurch das ganze wesentlich natürlicher wirkt. Sollte mal ein Schlauch platzen oder Ähnliches, würde mir auch nicht mein kompletter Teich leer gepumpt, sondern lediglich bis zu der Höhe wo meine Pumpe sitzt. Und trotzdem bezieht die Pumpe das Wasser aus der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches!
Die Pumpenkammer habe ich aus zwei Betonkübeln, die ich miteinander verschraubt habe, errichtet. Diese Kübel sind halt sehr stabil und gleichzeitig sehr preiswert.
Hier mal ein Bild der Pumpenkammer. Die steht auf dem Bild allerdings auf dem Kopf:





Und hier noch mal der Teich in der Bauphase. Da sieht man sehr gut die Lage des Bodenablaufs und auch am linken Rand die eingebaute Pumpenkammer (wenn man genau hinschaut):





Ich würde das jederzeit wieder so machen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sternie (13. Mai 2020)

@PeBo 

Wie kommst du an die Pumpe, wenn die mal gereinigt oder ausgetauscht werden muß? Sieht auf dem Baubild so aus, als wäre deine Pumpenkammer oben fest verschlossen.


----------



## PeBo (13. Mai 2020)

Sternie schrieb:


> als wäre deine Pumpenkammer oben fest verschlossen.


Die hatte ich nur während der Bauphase noch zu, damit mir keine Erde (oder auch ich selbst) dort hinein fällt. Später habe ich die so als Klappe eingeschnitten mit einem Ausschnitt zusätzlich für den Schlauch zum Filter. Hält bis heute ohne Scharnier. Darauf habe ich noch ein kleines Holzpodest liegen, damit dort niemand einbricht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Danke für denTipp, aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Ein Abfluss an der tiefsten Stelle bedeutet Loch in der teuren Folie und neuerliche, gewaltige Grabarbeiten für die Verrohrung. Auch verstehe ich nicht, wo der Vorteil liegen könnte, dazu habe ich einfach zu wenig Ahnung.

Kann mir jemand bitte auf eine meiner drei Fragen eingehen, ich würde gerne weitermachen, bin jedoch verunsichert, je mehr ich lese.
Danke, Andreas


----------



## Ida17 (14. Mai 2020)

Moin,



keepout schrieb:


> 1. Einbauort der Pumpe: im Wasser oder besser in einem Schacht?


Hm, was meinst Du mit Schacht? Ich hätte es auch so aufgefasst wie Peter, dass die Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches aufgestellt wird. 
Schneidet sich dann aber mit dieser Frage:


keepout schrieb:


> 3. Schlauchführung: ich hätte den Schlauch am rechten Rand zwischen vorletztem und letzten Mauerstein hindurch hinter die Trockenmauer zum Schacht geführt. Man macht kein Loch in die EPDM Folie, richtig? Besser drüber und mit Pflanzen kaschieren?


und dieser Frage:


keepout schrieb:


> 2. Schacht: was verwende ich am besten? eine Plastikbox, Betonschacht?



Schlauchführung aus dem Teich oder in den Teich? 
Aus dem Teich: Pumpe liegt zwangsläufig im Wasser und das angesaugte Teichwasser geht über den Schlauch in den Filter; geht mit aber auch ohne Foliendurchbruch.
In den Teich: Durch die Mauer, vllt. Wasserfall, zurück plätschern lassen ohne Foliendurchburch.

Bin ich jetzt doof?


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,


keepout schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass ich einen Durchlauffilter (habe ein Auge auf das Set Filtomatic CWS 7000 oder 14000 geworfen) hinter die Trockensteinmauer (momentan Zwischenlager von Humus und Steinen) eingrabe. Teichvolumen dürfte zwischen 5 und 6m³ sein.
> Folgende Fragen versuche ich hier zu ergründen bzw. zu ergooglen:
> 
> 1. Einbauort der Pumpe: im Wasser oder besser in einem Schacht?
> ...


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass aus Deinem Bauvorhaben ein schöner Teich wird ...

Zu Deinen Fragen:
Den Filtomatic kann ich aus Erfahrung empfehlen, würde bei Deiner Teichgröße den 14000er wählen.
Schön ist auch, dass eine Schmutzwasserpumpe integriert ist und man deshalb diesen Filter bis kurz unter die Auslaufhöhe 'einbuddeln' kann.


Einbauort der Pumpe:
Nun, das kommt ganz auf Deine Sichtweise und die Bereitschaft für evtl. Mehraufwand an.
Man kann die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle legen und den Schlauch über den Teichrand führen. Das ist sehr einfach und geht schnell. Nachteilig ist halt, dass man die Technik, also die Pumpe und den Schlauch, dauernd sieht ...
Man kann aber auch einen Bodenablauf einbauen und dieses Rohr nach außen führen.
Natürlich ist dafür ein Loch in der Folie erforderlich, welches aber einfach abzudichten ist, bzw. ist am Bodenablauf ein Flansch integriert.

"Schacht"
Hhhhmmm ...
Wenn Du "die Pumpe in den Teich wirfst" und einen Filtomatic im Einsatz hast, dann erübrigt sich ein Schacht komplett.
Wenn Du einen Bodenablauf einbaust, dann benötigst Du einen kleinen Schacht, damit die Pumpe unterhalb des Wasserniveaus platziert werden kann.
Welche Art von Schacht?
Das ist Dir überlassen. Ich würde eine kleine Bodenplatte gießen und ein paar Betonsteine drumherum mauern ... Einen kleinen Wasserablauf würde ich im Schacht integrieren.
Oder einen Plastikschacht, das könnte dann in etwa so aussehen:
(Natürlich ist dann an Stelle der Ventile die Pumpe im Schacht ...)
 

Schlauchführung:
Diese Frage hätte sich mit einem Bodenablauf erledigt.
Die Fragen wäre eher:
Wo soll das Wasser wieder einlaufen?
Versuche eine kleine Strömung in den Teich zu bekommen, dass das Wasser immer in Bewegung ist ...

Ist evtl. ein Skimmer geplant/erforderlich?

und viele weitere Fragen ...  

VG Carsten


----------



## Sonnengruesser (14. Mai 2020)

Ich versuch mal auf die Fragen einzugehen.
Deine möglichen Filter sind ca. 50-75cm hoch und deine Mauer schätze ich mal ca 50cm in diesem Bereich. 

Wenn du keine Schlauchdurchführung in die Folie machen willst (ist eigentlich sehr unkompliziert mit Folienflansch), dann ist die einfachste Lösung:
1.) Pumpe in den Teich. Außerhalb würde bedeuten, dass deine Pumpe das Wasser über den Rand saugen muss, was die meisten Pumpen ineffizient macht.
2.) Deine Filter haben ca. 50-75cm Höhe, da würde ich einen Schacht aus Schalsteinen und Rasenkantensteinen machen. Filter steht vielleicht oben ein wenig raus. Schachttiefe max. 50cm, sonst werden die Arme zu kurz wenn mal was reinfällt. Die Schalsteine kannst du auch mit Erde verfüllen solange es nur 2 Steine hoch ist.
3.) Wenn ein Flansch wirklich keine Option ist, dann mach es so wie du sagst, so lässt sich der Schlauch wenigstens außerhalb einigermaßen verstecken. Bedenke aber, dass Einlauf und Auslauf nicht nebeneinander sein sollten. Den Rücklauf also eher an die andere Seite des Teichs verlegen.

Falls ein Flansch doch möglich sein sollte, dann:
1.) Pumpe außerhalb und unter Teichniveau hinter der Mauer installieren. Dann siehst du sie nicht aber sie ist einfach zugänglich.
2.) Den Schacht ca. 1x1x1m bis unter Teichniveau hinter die Mauer. Würde ich aus Schalsteinen machen und mit Beton füllen. 
3.) Schläuche irgendwo verbuddeln. Du hast dann alle Möglichkeiten, bis hin zum Bodenablauf. Ein kleiner Wasserfall aus der Mauer am linken Ende wäre sicherlich nett, mit Umschaltventil zum "normalen" Rücklauf....


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2020)

Die Lösung von PeBo mit dem Bodenablauf ist perfekt.
Das Eindichten des BA (Dieser hat einen Flanschring für die Folie) ist einfach- dazu gibt es hier sicher auch Tips.

Der Schacht mit dem dorthin geführten KG 110 z.B. muß nicht so tief sein. Hauptsache die Pumpe passt da rein und läuft nicht trocken durch den um ggf. 2-3 cm abfallenden Pegel in dem Schacht.

Ich pers. würde für einen Skimmer immer noch ein KG 110 vom Teich per Flansch durch die Folie legen und ebenfalls in den Schacht.
Dann hat man schon einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer.
Was Du jetzt für Pumpen dort reinlegst. Fakt ist, dort ist eine Wartung einfach und Du hast keinen Schlauch und olle Pumpe im Teich.
Für die Zukunfst kannst Du auch einfach eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage (Vermeidung großer Förderhöhen) und effizient Pumpentechnik nachrüsten.

2 Rücklaufflansche in KG110 in den Teich gegenüebrliegend in ca. 30cm Tiefe und Rücklaufrohre KG 110 vorsehen.

Dann kannst Du Erfahrungen sammeln...Pumpen und Filter rumbasteln ohne den Teich/ Verrohrung ändern zu müssen.


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Ich bin komplett platt, soviel geballtes Wissen und ich check das nicht:
ich google nach Skimmer - ergibt Oberflächenabsauger, aber das kann aus dem Kontext nicht stimmen
ich google nach KG 110 - ergibt 110mm Kanalrohr - das sind unglaubliche Dimensionen für einen kleinen Teich

Viielleicht schaffe ich es, das zu verstehen, wenn ihr mir jeweils erinen Einkaufslink so eines Produktes einstellt, damit ich mich daran weiterhangeln kann.

Neue Fragen:
1) Ist ein Bodenablauf etwas fertig kaufbares mit eingebauter Dichtung?
2) Bedeutet "Den Schacht ca. 1x1x1m bis unter Teichniveau hinter die Mauer" unter Niveau des Teichbodens oder Wasseroberfläche? (Weil Ersteres würde unglaublich aufwendige Grabarbeiten nach sich ziehen)

Ich versuche mich mal an einer Querschnittskizze ...

 
lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Na ja, keine Angst ...  



keepout schrieb:


> Neue Fragen:
> 1) Ist ein Bodenablauf etwas fertig kaufbares mit eingebauter Dichtung?
> 2) Bedeutet "Den Schacht ca. 1x1x1m bis unter Teichniveau hinter die Mauer" unter Niveau des Teichbodens oder Wasseroberfläche? (Weil Ersteres würde unglaublich aufwendige Grabarbeiten nach sich ziehen)


Deine Fragen:

Ja, das ist es. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre ein 110er KG-Rohr bei einem 5 bis 6 m³ "Teichlein" wirklich etwas übertrieben.

Hmmm, mit meinen aktuellen Kenntnissen Deines Teiches, dann würde ich solch einen großen Schacht auch nicht bauen.
Sondern eher so etwas wie den oben geposteten Plastikschacht ...

Deshalb würde ich wahrscheinlich an Deiner Stelle:

einen Filtomatic 14000 einbuddeln
einen Plastikschacht (wie oben abgebildet) setzen, dessen Schachtdeckel sich maximal auf späterer Wasserspiegelhöhe befinden darf

eine 2'' Foliendurchführung am Teichgrund installieren und einen 2'' Schlauch zur Plastikbox führen.
Diese Foliendurchführung mit einem Plastikorb o.ä. abdecken (Es gibt auch Edelstahlabdeckungen), damit keine Tiere angesaugt werden können.
(Das wäre insgesamt ein kleiner Ersatz eines großen Bodenablaufes)

einen Wandskimmer auf der Lee-Seite des Teiches installieren und einen 2'' Schlauch zur Plastikbox führen
Zwei Pumpen (jeweils eine 6000er oder 8000er) trocken in der Plastikbox installieren und deren Ausgänge per Ypsilon zusammenführen, die Zusammenführung außerhalb der Box.
Vor der Zusammenführung jeweils ein Rückschlagventil einbauen (noch in der Kiste drin), damit auch immer nur eine Pumpe laufen kann.
Diesen Schlauch an den Filtomaticeingang anschließen.
Somit kann man abwechselnd beide Pumpen ansteuern.
Zu "Teichbetrachtungszeiten" sollte die Skimmerpumpe laufen, sonst die Bodenablaufpumpe.

Eben mal geschaut und gemessen ...
Es wird zwar etwas eng in der Kiste, es sollte aber alles reinpassen. Alternativ halt mauern ...

Bei der Schlauchverlegung aufpassen, dass keine Bögen nach oben entstehen, damit es zu keinen stehenden Luftblasen kommen kann.

Bei Dieser Konstellation solltest Du immer einen sauberen Teich bekommen ...

Wenn mit keinem großen Schmutzeintrag von außen zu rechnen ist, dann könnte man auch den Skimmer weglassen.
Meinen Erfahrungen sagen mir aber, dass eine saubere Teichoberfläche nicht zu unterschätzen ist ... 



Das wären so meine *ersten *Gedanken ...


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Danke Carsten, das war der große Hammer auf den Kopf, erste Gedanken: unglaublich Arbeit, unglaubliche Ausgaben... schon Folie und das 14000 Set sprengt den Rahmen.
Aber ich will trotzdem dazulernen und denke weiter. Habe die Skizze erweitert, bevor ich deine Antwort gelesen habe:

_In dem Fall muss der Schacht wesentlich tiefer als skizziert - bedeutet 1,7 - 1,9 m Schachttiefe:_


----------



## PeBo (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas, hier mal zum besseren Verständnis etwas zum lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/funktionsprinzip-schwerkraft-und-gepumptes-system.21853/

Leider funktionieren nicht alle Links in dem Beitrag, aber da ist Carsten @DbSam am Arbeiten!

Und hier noch eine Bedienungsanleitung um den Schrecken am Bodenablauf zu verlieren:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erstellen-eines-bodenablaufs.16526/

Und hier bekommst du so einen Bodenablauf zum Beispiel:
https://www.mein-hobby-koiteich-shop.de/epages/79930221.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectID=15700549

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

nein, nein, nicht so tief ...

Du musst nur zusehen, dass die Pumpen - also der komplette "Ansaugtrakt" - unterhalb des späteren Wasserspiegels stehen.
Das ist deshalb erforderlich, weil die Teichpumpen aus Effiziensgründen fast ausnahmslos alle *nicht* selbstansaugend sind.
Umgangssprachlich ausgedrückt: Die Pumpen können nur das ankommende Wasser "in Richtung Ausgang drücken".

Deswegen ist auch die Tiefe von 30 cm einer solchen Plastikbox ausreichend.
Der Eingangsstutzen einer Pumpe würde somit 20 cm unterhalb des späteren Wasserspiegels liegen, wenn der Deckel der Box auf Wasserspiegelhöhe liegt.

Hinweis:
Meine Links sind nur schnell zusammengesuchte Beispiellinks.
Z. Bsp. gibt es die Plastekiste in dieser Größe schon ab 35 € ...


VG Carsten

Edit und PS:
Die Gedanken zum Skimmer und dem daraus folgenden Ergebnis, dass zwei Pumpen erforderlich sind, resultiert daraus, weil bei nur einer Pumpe und zwei Saugstellen nur wenig Sog auf jeder Saugstelle ist. Es ist daher besser diese abwechselnd zu betreiben.
Da ein zweizölliges elektrisches Dreiwegeventil zur Zeit wahrscheinlich wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten o. ä. fast unerschwinglich geworden ist, ist eine Lösung mit zwei Pumpen und Rückschlagventil daher am wirtschaftlichsten, auch im Betrieb.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (14. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Bedeutet "Den Schacht ca. 1x1x1m bis unter Teichniveau hinter die Mauer" unter Niveau des Teichbodens oder Wasseroberfläche? (Weil Ersteres würde unglaublich aufwendige Grabarbeiten nach sich ziehen)


unter Wasseroberfläche, so dass du dort die Pumpe hinlegen kannst und von selbst Wasser zur Pumpe rinnt. Die energiesparenden Pumpen können nicht großartig nach oben saugen, siehe auch vorher die Aussage von @DbSam.

Zur Schachtgröße noch mal: Deine Skizze ist schon so, wie ich das gemeint hab. Der Schachtdeckel wäre hinter der Mauer, ca. 50cm über Wasserniveau, richtig? Dann werden die Plastikboxen zu wenig tief sein, deshalb mein Vorschlag mit ca. 1x1x1m. So kannst du da die Pumpe rein legen, den Filter rein stellen und im Notfall auch selbst rein steigen. Je nach Bauchumfang gern auch kleiner machen .


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Ok, dann würde aber meine Skizze wieder stimmen, wenn ich in den Schacht alles unterbringen will, allerdings ist der zum Arbeiten sehr tief. Ich bin halt von der Höhe des Filtomatic 140000 von 72cm ausgegangen. Besser wäre ein Schacht mit 2 Höhen, denke ich:

 

Edit: vor dem Post von Sonnengruesser erstellt: Danke dir, stimmt mit 1x1x1m ist fein arbeiten, nochmal 1m³ wegmachen ... und das hinter der Mauer...


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Danke Peter, wieder was dazugelernt. Suche gerade so einen Bodenablauf mit 50mm Abgang ...

edit: schon gefunden: https://www.teichpoint.de/bodenablauf-mit-kammer-50-mm.html

Frage: kann man diese auch in eine EPDM Folie einbauen? sehe nicht, dass dieser Kautschuk geklebt werden klann.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (14. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Suche gerade so einen Bodenablauf mit 50mm Abgang


* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich kenne das Teil nicht, aber so wie in der Beschreibung stheht hat auch dieses Teil einen Flansch, wo die Folie eingelegt wird, mit Dichtmittel bestrichen und dann der Gegenflansch dran gepresst wird (verschraubt). Es muss also nichts geklebt werden, funktioniert auch bei EPDM.


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Kurze Überlegung zum Bodenablauf:
Bei den hier vorgestellten Bodenabläufen und einer direkt dahinterliegenden Pumpe hätte ich ein paar Bauschmerzen bezüglich größerer "Teilchen" und kleinerer Tierchen, welche durch den Schlitz hindurch passen.
Ebenso ist der Deckel von außen schwer aufsetzbar.
Ausgehend von diesen Überlegungen habe ich deshalb eine Edelstahlabdeckung mit einer "Edelstahlklokette" aufgesetzt, so kann man den Deckel fast im "Vorbeigehen" reinigen ... (was eigentlich selten nötig ist ...).
Das könnte dann in etwa so aussehen, neben der "Klokette" habe ich mal einen Markierungsstrich gezogen:
 


Positionierung einer Kiste:
Da würde sich doch evtl. dieses Plätzchen anbieten, da muss man nicht so tief buddeln:
 

Die Tipps musst Du halt an Deine eigenen Gestaltungswünsche anpassen ...


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Gute Idee, ist der Edelstahlhut einfach draufgeleg?
Zu deiner Idee der Positionierung: du bist fast genau dort, wo ich es geplant habe! Einen Meter weiter links, da der Busch gerade gewaltig zurückgeschnitten wurde und wieder wachsen wird. Aber auch einen Meter weiter links ist das Erdniveau noch nicht so gewaltig:

 
An der roten Markierung hätte ich die Technik geplan, die blaue Markierung den Rücklauf aus dem Filtomatik, nach hinten - hinter den Busch den Schlammauslauf. Pumpe bzw. Bodenablauf dort, wo der Schubkarren steht/liegt, damit Bewegung ins System kommt.

lg Andreas


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2020)

Was für ein Rohr wolltest du dann in den 50er Bodenablauf kleben?
Nimm den 100er und KG!

Das Rohr vom BA zur Pumpenkammer bitte eine direkte Verbindung, keine Kurven.


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was für ein Rohr wolltest du dann in den 50er Bodenablauf kleben?
> Nimm den 100er und KG!
> 
> Das Rohr vom BA zur Pumpenkammer bitte eine direkte Verbindung, keine Kurven.



Ein 50mm Schlauch hab ich mir gedacht, warum denn ein 100mm Rohr? Die Pumpe hat nicht mal ein 50mm Anschluß, nur 38mm, selbst da muss ich schon wieder grübeln oder euch fragen, wie man das verbindet.
lg Andreas


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2020)

Einen Schlauch kannst du nicht in PVC kleben! Das wird irgendwann undicht.
PVC zu kleben ist eine erprobte Technik und hält.

Und, weil KG-Rohr plus 100er-BA auch nicht mehr kosten!


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Nimm den 100er und KG!


Kirche - Dorf - drin lassen  

Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, dann wird das ein 5 - 6 m³ Teich.
Mit einer 6000er Pumpe ist man dann schon recht gut bedient.
Persönlich würde ich eher zu einer 8000er greifen. Aber auch da neigt ein 100er KG-Rohr wegen dem mäßigen Flow eher zum 'versotten'.
Deshalb würde ich bei dieser Teichgröße einen zwei Zoll-Schlauch als vernünftige Größe definieren wollen.

Ein zweizölliger Schlauch hat im Normalfall einen Innendurchmesser von ca. 50,7 mm.
Er sollte daher auf einen 50er Stutzen passen und mit einer Edelstahl(!)schlauchschelle zu befestigen sein.
Meist sind das bei dieser Größe auch Spiralschläuche aus PVC, welche sich zusätzlich ebenso einfach verkleben lassen.


Andreas, zur anderen Frage: Anschluss an der Pumpe und Trockenaufstellung:
Mit welcher Pumpe planst Du denn?


VG Carsten


----------



## Whyatt (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,
Mein Teich hat 5100 Liter. Ich habe einen 50mm Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer. Bodenablauf und Skimmer sind jeweils mit einem 50mm HT Rohr mit dem Filter verbunden. Über Schwerkraft laufen da je nach angeschlossener Pumpe 3000-5000 Liter durch. Bei einem gepumptem System können wesentlich mehr Liter durch denselben Durchmesser gejagt werden. Vielleicht gibt dir das eine Orientierung bezüglich den nötigen Durchmessern.
Grüße


----------



## PeBo (14. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Aber auch da neigt ein 100er KG-Rohr wegen dem mäßigen Flow eher zum 'versotten'.


Aber, sollte dies wirklich mal vorkommen, so ist das auch einfacher zu beheben. Selbst wenn ich keine spezielle Rohrreinigungsdüsen habe. Zur Not schiebe ich da meinen Gartenschlauch mitsamt normaler Spritzdüse durch (von der Pumpenkammer aus). Mach das mal mit einem zwei Zoll Schlauch.
Und bei einem KG Rohr habe ich genügend Luft nach oben für eventuell folgende Erweiterungen

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Und bei einem KG Rohr habe ich genügend Luft nach oben für eventuell folgende Erweiterungen


Na ja, Dein Teich ist auch mehr als doppelt so groß.
Da könnte eine Aufrüstung auch eher im Bereich des Möglichen liegen.

Aber hier reden wir von einem 6 m³ Teich, einem Schlauch mit 5 cm Innendurchmesser und 3 bis 4 Meter Schlauchlänge vom BA bis zur Pumpe, da schiebt man zur Not auch noch einen Gartenschlauch durch. 
Was aber sicherlich auch bei einer 6000er Pumpe nie nötig sein wird, da dieser Flow ein Zusetzen weitestgehend verhindert.
Mir fällt bei einem 6000 Liter Teich nicht einmal ein theoretischer Grund ein, warum der Einsatz eines 100er KG-Rohr sinnvoll sein sollte.

Manchmal und bei bestimmten Konstellationen ist Größe nicht alles.
Für die vorgesehene Aufgabe ist hier ein 100er KG-Rohr physikalisch gesehen eher nachteilig.
Deshalb auch mein Vortrag.


Ansonsten würde ich aber auch bei einem KG-Rohr doch eher wirklich so etwas zur Reinigung nutzen. 


LG Carsten

PS:
Ich kenne jemand - nicht so sehr weit weg von Dir -, dessen 110er BA/KG-Rohr sich komplett zugesetzt hatte - verursacht u. a. durch zu wenig Flow.
Und ganz aktuell dieses Jahr.

PPS:
Andreas, bitte kein HT-Rohr verbuddeln.
Das ist zwar preiswert, aber für diese Belastungen nicht ausgelegt/geeignet.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2020)

Und wie bekommt er es nun dicht?
Schlauch in BA kleben ist ja nicht wenig dumm.



> Ich kenne jemand - nicht so sehr weit weg von Dir -, dessen 110er BA/KG-Rohr sich komplett zugesetzt hatte - verursacht u. a. durch zu wenig Flow.


Von welchem Zeitraum reden wir hier denn?
Und wie habt ihr es frei bekommen?


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt er es nun dicht?


Das kannst Du hier nachlesen. Steht irgendwo in der Mitte.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Schlauch in BA kleben ist ja nicht wenig dumm.


Und wenn man keine Edelstahlschlauchschelle setzen kann:
Wieso sollte eine Verklebung eines PVC-Schlauches dumm sein?
Ansonsten müsstest Du zumindest die Poolbauer alle belehren und mich auch ...


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Ich dachte an 50mm Schlauch und Schlauchschellen. Wie kriegt ihr die 100 und 110mm Rohre denn mit euren Pumpen verbunden?


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Ich dachte an 50mm Schlauch und Schlauchschellen.


Ist korrekt und für die Anforderungen Deines Teiches auch geeignet.
Wegen Verbuddelei und Langlebigkeit: Minimum diese Schlauchqualität.



keepout schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr die 100 und 110mm Rohre denn mit euren Pumpen verbunden?


Z. Bsp. mit diesen Rohranschlüssen.

Welche Pumpen hast Du im Plan?


VG Carsten

PS:
Das KG-Rohr hat sich komplett mit Sand zugesetzt ...
Freibekommen?
Muss ich nochmal anrufen, vorgeschlagen war: Kärcher Rohrreinigungsschlauch und Schlammsauger
Nach dem Ergebnis habe ich noch nicht gefragt.


----------



## PeBo (14. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr die 100 und 110mm Rohre denn mit euren Pumpen verbunden?


Bei mir im Teich sind die gar nicht mit der Pumpe verbunden. Die Pumpe liegt ganz einfach in der Pumpenkammer. Das Wasser läuft über Schwerkraft über die KG Rohre selbstständig nach (Ausgleich der kommunizierenden Röhren).

Gruß Peter 

PS:
Das KG Rohr kann ich bei mir auch ganz einfach spülen. Ich stecke einfach von oben ein Standrohr auf meinen Stutzen in der Pumpenkammer dadurch pumpt mir die laufende Pumpe das Wasser raus. Dann ziehe ich das Standrohr — ihr glaubt nicht was das für einen Flow ergibt. Da kommen selbst Steine wieder raus!


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,

na ja, vergleiche mal Deinen kompletten Teich mit dem obigen Aushubbild von Andreas.
Da liegen aber ein paar m³ Wasser und ebenso auch ein paar qm Oberfläche dazwischen. 

Bei einem 50er Schlauch und einer 6000er/8000er Pumpe sind solche Konstruktionen eben nicht nötig, da bleibt nichts liegen.
Zu beachten ist natürlich, dass man bei einer direkt angeschlossenen und trocken aufgestellten Pumpe auch dafür Sorge tragen muss, dass keine größeren Steine in den Schlauch kommen. - Was aber mit einer entsprechenden Abdeckung am BA verhindert werden kann.
Wie immer muss die komplette Lösung betrachtet werden.


Ich will hier auch nicht Eure Systeme irgendwie schlecht reden, im Gegenteil. 
Aber selbst ich als wahrscheinlicher 'Technikfreak' sehe bei dieser Teichgröße absolut keine Notwendigkeit für Standrohrkammern, 110er Rohre oder ähnliche Raffinessen.
Man muss auch bedenken, dass hinter dem BA und eventuell dem Skimmer "nur" ein 14000er Filter sein Werk verrichten soll.
Deshalb auch mein obiger Vorschlag mit zwei Pumpen, wovon zeitgesteuert jeweils nur eine laufen soll. Dies dann aber auch effektiv und nicht nur halb.
Und das geht halt am besten und einfachsten, wenn die Pumpen direkt angeschlossen und trocken in einem Schacht aufgestellt werden. Ansteuerung der Pumpen über ein Wechselrelais, welches per Zeituhr o.ä. geschalten wird.

Für Lösungen mit Schwimmskimmern oder ähnlichen nicht so schön funktionierendem Zeugs ist der Teich von Andreas einfach zu klein.

Der 14000er Filtomatic ist ein sinnvoller Filter für diese Teichgröße und ist bis auf Auslaufhöhe versenkbar. Die zwei Pumpen bekommt man trocken aufgestellt auch in die vorgeschlagenene Kiste. Somit ist nur geringer Platzbedarf erforderlich und relativ einfach umsetzbar ist das auch.
Insgesamt sollte das bei dieser Größe und den vorhandenen Platzbedingungen ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept mit dem Ergebnis eines klaren und gesunden Teiches sein.


LG Carsten

PS:
Vielleicht lassen wir auch mal wieder Platz und warten auf die Überlegungen von Andreas.
Denn momentan weiß ich gar nicht, welchen Weg genau er nun eingeschlagen hat, bzw. gehen möchte.

PPS:

Ich muss mal nachschauen ...
Ich glaube, dies ist das erste Mal, dass ich aktiv für eine sinnvolle Ab- statt Aufrüstung "kämpfe" ...

... aber wie ich gerade bemerke:
Es ist total egal was man macht, immer bekommt man es mit den Leuten aus dem jeweils anderen Lager zu tun.
Lustig lol


----------



## PeBo (14. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> na ja, vergleiche mal Deinen kompletten Teich mit dem obigen Aushubbild von Andreas.
> Da liegen aber ein paar m³ Wasser und ebenso auch ein paar qm Oberfläche dazwischen.



Hi Carsten,
da hast du natürlich recht. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich an seiner Stelle (wie bei mir als ich angefangen habe mit dem Hobby)  einfach eine Pumpe mit Schutzgehäuse in den Teich gelegt und den Schlauch über den Rand zum Filter gelegt.
Und dann würde auch ein 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch dafür ausreichen (weil Druck und nicht Saug).
Aber ich finde es ganz interessant mal an diesem Teich aufzuzeigen was es für unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten gibt und welche Vor- beziehungsweise Nachteile die einzelnen Systeme haben.

Und was Neues erfahre auch ich hier, zum Beispiel deine Edelstahl Abdeckung über dem Bodenablauf (so etwas hatte ich vorher noch nicht gesehen).

Gruß Peter

PS:
Deinen Vorschlag finde ich grundsätzlich auch gut!


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,



PeBo schrieb:


> weil Druck und nicht Saug


Wenn man es noch konkreter ausdrücken möchte:
Es ist so, dass (fast) alle Teichpumpen *gar nicht* saugen können.
Die können nur das ankommende Wasser 'wegdrücken'.
Und wenn das Wasser nicht genauso schnell nachfließen kann, dann wird halt weniger 'gedrückt' ...

Ja, natürlich sind die Möglichkeiten interessant und das sogar sehr.
Aber nicht bei dem geplanten Teich, da bringen wir den Andreas durcheinander - denk ich mir so.

Bodenablaufdeckel:
Den hatte ich u.a. bei Micha im Bodendeckelthread schon vorgestellt, Link zum Deckel ist im Posting enthalten.
Ich hatte schon beim Bau des Teiches meiner Frau die gleichen Überlegungen angestellt. Mich störte der große Schlitz, das mühsame Aufsetzen des Deckels und die insgesamt wackelige Konstruktion.
Also weiter gesucht und einen solchen Deckel gefunden. 
Dann noch den versenkbaren Edelstahlgriff gegen "Edelstahlklokette" getauscht, somit ist eine schnelle Reinigung ohne Zuhilfenahme einer 'Fädellatte' möglich. 
Der Mann meiner Frau kann manchmal ganz schön faul sein. 


LG Carsten


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Tja, meine Überlegungen- das war ganz schon krass heute hier, ich bin sehr dankbar. Ich habe mit meinem Junior, das ist unser Blutdruckbagger, gerade beschlossen, das Ding ordentlich im Sinne eurer Vorschläge aber mit Augenmaß auf die Kleinheit des Teiches umzusetzen.
Bedeutet:  Bodenablauf in 50mm, 50mm Schlauch, 14000 Filomatic CWS Set (da ist m. W. eine Eco Premium 6000 Pumpe dabei). Vorgesehen wird noch ein Durchlass am Teichrand, um später ein Skimmer anbringen zu Können. 
Die Ideen mit den Schächten von Peter und Carsten werde ich noch überdenken und habe sicher noch Fragen dazu.
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

danke für die Rückmeldung und Du hast recht:
Besser man schläft ein oder zwei Nächte drüber ...

Als Beruhigungs- und Schlafpille noch eine Nachricht:


keepout schrieb:


> da ist m. W. eine Eco Premium 6000 Pumpe dabei


Die 6000er hat auf 'Saug-' und Druckseite einen zweizölligen Anschluss, passende Schlauchtüllen sind dabei.

Wenn Du einen Skimmer andenkst und Platz hältst, dann würde ich gleich einen Schlauch verlegen und mit Blinddeckeln versehen.
Erspart später die aufwändige Grabarbeit am fertigen Teich ...


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (14. Mai 2020)

Freilich denke ich mit Durchlass an der Seite gleich mit Schlauch und Stopfen. Dann wäre es komfortabel, weiter aufzurüsten. Darum muss ich auch, so denke ich, schon für eine zweite Pumpe Platz einplanen, weil die Option, einen Skimmer direkt anzuschließen (was die 6000er bietet), geht wohl in der Trockeneinbaumethode nicht?


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2020)

Nee, nicht so richtig, nicht einmal im Wasser ...

Gehe davon aus, dass die Pumpe eine effektive Leistung von etwas knapp über 5000 l/h bringt, wenn alles optimal gebaut und installiert wurde.
Und bedenke auch, dass dann beide Stellen nur mit halber Kraft bedient werden würden und dadurch nicht so effizient arbeiten können.
Da bleiben jeweils nur 2500 l/h für jede Stelle übrig - das ist nur noch ein "laues Lüftchen".

Deshalb ist es besser, wenn man beide Stellen einzeln bedient.
Da, wie oben schon geschrieben, elektrische Dreiwegeventile im Moment exorbitant teuer sind und Du ein Dreiwegeventil auf Dauer auch nicht per Hand bedienen willst, dann bleibt nur noch die Zwei-Pumpen-Lösung übrig.

Auch wenn ich persönlich an Deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich zumindest für den BA eher eine 8000er Pumpe wählen würde, wäre aus meiner Sicht auch deren Leistung für eine Aufteilung zu klein.
Eine noch größere Pumpe kann man auch nicht wählen, da der Filtomatic dann zum begrenzenden Element wird.

Deshalb zwei Pumpen und wenn man diese sinnvoll ansteuert, dann bleiben die Energiekosten im Rahmen und der Teichgrund und die Oberfläche werden trotzdem jeweils effizient gereinigt.

Wie auch weiter oben schon erwähnt, bekommt man bei geschickter Anordnung beide Pumpen in solch einer Jumbo-Box unter.
Kleine Bodenplatte, Kiste drauf, Erde auffüllen, Deckel drauf, fertsch.
Es empfiehlt sich logischerweise, dass man die Technische Installation schon vor der Versenkung der Kiste vornimmt.
Dabei auch an spätere Wartungsarbeiten denken. Also alles so installieren, dass alles dreh- und schraubbar ist und man eine Pumpe einfach entnehmen kann.
Die beigelegten Schlauchtüllen sollten genau dies ermöglichen.
Die Zusammenführung der Schläuche per Ypsilon außerhalb der Kiste vornehmen. Villeicht auch erst kurz vor dem Filter, dann können die nötigen Rückschlagventile auch dort verbaut werden ...

Ja, das beschränkende Element ist hier der Anschaffungspreis einer zweiten Pumpe.
Man könnte aber auch alles weitestgehend vorbereiten und später nachrüsten ...
Hmmm, erfahrungsgemäß wird das dann auch so und dann ärgert man sich, dass man das nicht alles gleich ...  


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (15. Mai 2020)

Was mich bei den Kunstoffboxen stutzig macht: klingt, als ob die nicht dicht sein müssen. Wie macht ihr das mit der Elektroinstallation?


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2020)

Kabel nach außen führen und dann dort 'irgendwo' in entsprechendem Abstand zum Teich (2 Meter) in einer für den Außenbereich zugelassenen Steckdoseneinheit anschließen ...
Auch in einem gemauerten und evtl. größerem Filterkeller sollte sich keine Steckdose unterhalb des Wasserspiegels befinden.

Oder, wenn man weiß wie es sich mit der Garantie verhält:
Dann schneidet man sich das Kabel auf passende Länge und schließt es in einer kleinen IP68 Dose direkt an die angesteuerte Leitung, oder auch per Schrumpfschlauch (Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber).
Bei evtl. Garantiefällen muss aber ein entsprechender Stecker von einem Elektriker angebracht worden sein, ein Nachweis ist beizulegen.


Wenn die Pumpen in einem baulich zum Teich abgetrennten Raum stehen, dann entfällt die zwei Meter Abstandspflicht.

Und:
Ich  gehe davon aus, dass die Gartenelektrik mit einem entsprechenden RCD abgesichert ist.

Falls man stromtechnisch nicht der Begabteste ist, was durchaus möglich und kein persönlicher 'Mangel' ist, dann holt man sich den Elektriker seines Vertrauens und betraut diesen mit der Aufgabe.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (15. Mai 2020)

Eben, das irgendwo ist die Gretchenfrage, wegen der ich ursprünglich überhaupt auf das Thema „Schacht“ gekommen bin.  Abgesichert ist die Leitung über einen FI/LS.
Vielleicht gibts hier noch einen Input zum fraglichen „irgendwo“
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2020)

Klick bitte mal auf aktualisieren oder F5.
Ich habe vorhin das 'irgendwo' nochmal genauer ausdefiniert, da ich den Einwand fast erwartet habe ... 
Kommt halt auch darauf an, wie Du die benötigten Kabel verlegst und wo die entsprechende technische Stelle geplant ist ...
Betrifft ja auch den Filteranschluss und die evtl. geplante Beleuchtung, egal ob außer- oder innerhalb des Teiches.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (15. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch darauf an, wie Du die benötigten Kabel verlegst und wo die entsprechende technische Stelle geplant ist ...
> Betrifft ja auch den Filteranschluss und die evtl. geplante Beleuchtung, egal ob außer- oder innerhalb des Teiches.



Eben, wie planen, wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, wie "man" so etwas plant. Habe nur Ideen: Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich im Schacht des Filtomatic zwei Feuchtraumsteckdosen installiere. Mehr ist mir bis dato nicht eingefallen und ich habe auch noch keine Inputs im Forum gefunden.
lg Andreass


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,





keepout schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich im Schacht des Filtomatic zwei Feuchtraumsteckdosen installiere.


Der Filtomatic benötigt keinen Schacht.
Einfach ein Loch entsprechender Tiefe buddeln, mit etwas Sand eine Auflage erstellen, Filtomatic einsetzen und justieren. Zum Schluss den Zwischenraum mit Sand verfüllen und fertsch. (Für das oben herausstehende Teilstück gibt es noch eine Abtarnung zu kaufen.)

Summa summarum:
Dort ist kein Platz für Steckdosen.


Nun kenne ich Deine Pläne bezüglich der Elektrifizierung gar nicht.
Mit Deinen zwei angedachten Steckdosen kommst Du nicht weit, damit wäre der Filtomatic und eine Pumpe abgedeckt.
Eine evtl. geplante zweite Pumpe geht dann schon nicht mehr, Gartenbeleuchtung auch nicht.

Gedanken:
Vermutlich würde ich in der Nähe des Busches ein kleines wetterfestes Holzhäuschen bauen. Darin wird dann das bissel Elektrik in einem kleinen Feuchtrauminstallationskästel untergebracht, ebenso die vier oder fünf Steckdosen.
Vom Wohnhaus zu diesem Häusel würde ich ein 5 adriges Erdkabel legen, damit man evtl. vom Haus aus drei Kreise ansteuern kann.
Ebenso würde ich wahrscheinlich gleich zwei Netzwerkkabel Marke 'Mother Earth' verlegen. Eines für evtl. Netzwerk und eines für irgendwelche Steuerungsaufgaben, Sonden, o.ä.

Am besten ist es, wenn man gleich ein Demenz-Rohr* verlegt.
Dann kann man später notwendige Kabel einfach nachziehen ...


VG Carsten

*Demenz-Rohr: ... falls man was vergessen hat.


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2020)

@keepout Andreas Vielleicht ist Jemand der Aktiveren mit Teich hier im Forum in deiner Nähe und Du kannst Dir das dort mal anschauen oder Jemand schaut es sich bei Dir mal an. Vieles kann man ggf. besser erklären und aufklären, wenn man vor Ort ist. Suche doch mal in der Mitgliederkarte oder vervollständige dein Profil dahingehend, dass man sehen kann unter welcher Postleitzahl Du zu finden wär'st.


----------



## keepout (15. Mai 2020)

Holzhäuschen,  grübelgrübel, hm, saugute Idee, grübel, gleich in Verbindung mit einem Insektenhotel, grübel, Das tät großartig aussehen!

@Zacky, da schau ich auch gleich mal nach ...


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Mai 2020)

Aber bitte nicht so:
 

Die 2 Meter erreicht man nur oben an der linken Wand.
Dreh das Haus also um 180°.


----------



## keepout (16. Mai 2020)

Jetzt plagt mich noch ein Detail: die Aquamax Eco Premium 8000, die im Set CWS 14000 enthalten ist, scheint kein 2“ Schlauch anschließen zu lassen. Kennt jemand die Pumpe? Was ich gefunden habe ist der Beipack 2“ (Bestellnr. 17069) der Aquamax 8000 - müsste eigentlich auch passen, nicht wahr?
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

hhmmm, die müssten eigentlich dabei sein ...

Falls nicht, dann kann ich Dir diese auch gern schicken.
Habe hier drei original verpackte herumliegen, die brauche ich nicht.
Wenn ich nachschaue, dann vielleicht sogar vier oder fünf ...
Porto und gut ist.



VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (16. Mai 2020)

Danke für dein Angebot.
Laut Beschreibung ist bei der 6000er der 1.5“ Beipack mitgeliefert, bei der 8000 der 2“. Fraglich auch, ob das kompatibel ist. Ich denke schon, sieht ziemlich baugleich aus.
Edit: muss baugleich sein, da der 2“ Adapter beider Pumpen die selbe Bestellnummer hat. Dann bestell ich jetzt mal das Set.


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung ist bei der 6000er der 1.5“ Beipack mitgeliefert, bei der 8000 der 2“.


Ich weiß, deshalb schrieb ich auch "müsste dabei sein".  

Falls Du doch noch irgendwelche Schlauchadapter, welche den Pumpen beigelegt sind,  benötigst:
Die liegen hier bei mir nur herum, damit kann ich mich totwerfen ... 


Gruß Carsten.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2020)

Falls es etwas im Sinne der guten Idee von PeBo mit einem BA KG110 (und ggf. 1 Skimmer) gebaut wird, dann hast du hier zwei alte Skizzen von mir.
Die Pumpe ist an dem "Pumpsammler" oder ggf. Standrohrkammer oder wie an auch immer die erste Kiste nennt, wo alle Saugleitungen ankommen trocken angeschlossen.
Das war mal eine alte Idee von mit mit einem Siebblech in der Kiste.
Besser nat. mit ankommenden Saugrohren per Flansch von unten in die Kiste.

Für eine trocken aufgestellte und per Flansch seitlich wie in meiner Skizze angeschlossene Pumpe müsste man wirklich einen kleinen Schacht bauen.

Bei der Mörtelkübelidee von PeBo geht auch ein eckiger Kübel, wo am Boden dann die ggf. 2 Saugrohre BA/ Skimmer per Flansch ankommen.
Rohre kleine DN 100 / KG 110 würde ich auch an einem "noch" kleinen Teich unter 10m³ trotzdem verbauen.
Es reicht auch ein einziger Mörtelkübel von der Tiefe her.
In die Kiste kannst Du dann die Teichpumpe mit Schmutzkorb einfach reinlegen und den Filter per Schlauch speisen.
Einfache Wartung der Pumpe / des Gitterkorbes ist so möglich.
Die unterschiedlichen Wasserpegel Teich- Pumpenkiste. Filter habe ich auch dort dargestellt.

Anhang anzeigen 215738


----------



## keepout (16. Mai 2020)

Danke Thorsten, ich finde die 11cm Rohre einfach overkill für das Teichlein. Auch ist es sehr aufwändig, mit Rohren zu arbeiten: Habe mal eine Skizze gemacht um die Bögen zu planen, ui ... ich glaube, ich bleibe bei 2" Schläuchen.

Aber auch die machen mir jetzt Kopfzerbrechen: wie passen die Dinger zueinander? Angenommen ich nehme diesen Bodenablauf und diesen Schlauch, passt das? Auch die Foliendurchführung: passt diese zum 2" Schlauch?
ein immer noch verwirrter Andreas


----------



## PeBo (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas, da diese Teile alle vom gleichen Händler sind, würde ich dort zur Sicherheit einfach mal anrufen. Aus den ersten Blick scheint das alles passend. Lass dir auch noch gleich einen passenden Kleber empfehlen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2020)

Von dem 50mm Schlauch ist der Innendurchmesser entscheidend...vermutlich ca. 44-45mm bleiben übrig.
Auch bei einem kleinen Teich fallen ggf. Algen/ Laub  etc. an, die dann schnell "dicht" machen.
Wenn Du so wie PeBo eine Kammer für die Pumpe zum reinlegen baust, dann funktioniert das System bis zur Pumpenkammer in Schwerkraft.
Kleine Schlauchdurchmesser= hoher hydr. Widerstand =hohe Pegelabsenkung in der PumpenKammer.
Bei DN 100 bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Der nächste Teich- und Filterumbau winkt vermutlich schon vom "Weiten".
Ist nix neues.
Hier findest Du Schläuche in allen  Durchmessern.
https://www.pvc-welt.de/Schlaeuche-und-Zubehoer
Fittinge aus PVC gibt es dort auch..


----------



## keepout (16. Mai 2020)

Ich lerne, dass man zwischen 2" Schlauch mit 50mm Innendurchmesser (den hat Cartsten schon gepostet) und 50mm Schlauch mit 50mm Aussendurchmesser unterscheiden muß. Es wird kompliziert, meine ich.

@Thorsten: was ist mit DN100 gemeint? Ist das das KG 110 Rohr?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2020)

Ja. KG 110 hat außen 110mm und Innen 100.
Das nehmen doch fast alle Teichhobbybastler- es ist zumindest in dem Durchmesse auch günstiger als Schlauch in DN 100.

Buddel noch ein bisschen den Teich größer- dann "passt" die dicke Verrohrung auch optisch besser zum Teich.

Ich hatte "damals" mich ebenso durch die Foren gelesen...leider auch erst mittendrin es so halbwegs "kapiert".
Eine der Schlußfolgerungen war- gleich relativ großzügig zu bauen. Viele bauen 1..2....3 den Teich um und meist größer oder rüsten irgendwann BA nach..


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2020)

@ThorstenC :
Dort werkelt eine *8000er Pumpe* und der Teich soll zwischen *5 und 6 m³ Inhalt* haben.
Warum soll man dann dort ein 110er KG-Rohr verlegen? Bei dem bissel Flow der Pumpe, da setzt sich doch alles ab ...
Eine Pumpenkammer gibt es auch nicht, der zwei Zollschlauch geht an die Pumpe, diese ist trocken aufgestellt und fertig.

Wenn ich dem Andreas richtig gefolgt bin, dann wird das ein kleiner Teich mit versteckter Technik.
Da ist aus meiner Sicht kein Platz für "110er Gedöhns", bzw. würde dann die technische Installation größer als der Teich und außerdem nicht mehr so einfach versteckbar.

@keepout :
Ja, da musst Du genau schauen:
Die Schläuche müssen 50 mm Innendurchmesser haben.
Dann klappt das auch mit allen anderen 50er Bauteilen.

Habe extra für Dich mal solch einen beigelegten 2''-Schlauchadapter von Oase nachgemessen:
Der ist etwas konisch, beginnend bei 49,40 mm bis 50,70 mm  auf 71 mm Länge.


VG Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dort werkelt eine *8000er Pumpe* und der Teich soll zwischen *5 und 6 m³ Inhalt* haben.


Noch werkelt da nix. Während der Buddelphase ändert sich doch so manches- auch ggf. das Volumen.
War und ist nix neues.


DbSam schrieb:


> Warum soll man dann dort ein 110er KG-Rohr verlegen? Bei dem bissel Flow der Pumpe, da setzt sich doch alles ab ...


Ich finde einfach den Einbau eines BA eine feine Sache. Ist zumindest zukunftsorientiert. Und Rohrdurchmesser kleiner DN100 Saugseitig finde ich pers. zu risikoreich..


DbSam schrieb:


> Eine Pumpenkammer gibt es auch nicht, der zwei Zollschlauch geht an die Pumpe, diese ist trocken aufgestellt und fertig.


Es gibt rein real betrachtet noch gar nix. Außer ein paar Ideen und der Anfang der Buddelei. Kommt doch sicher einigen so bekannt vor.
Einen 50mm Schlauch vom Boden des Teiches direkt an die Pumpe anschließen.....kann man sicher.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was da mit dem ggf. groben Schmutz in der Pumpe passiert, der mal dort angesaugt wird.
Und unterhalb des Wasserspiegels muß die Pumpe ja dann auch aufgestellt werden.

Deswegen fand ich die Idee von PeBo ganz nett mit dem BA und direkt in eine Pumpenkammerkiste.
Da kann man einfach die Pumpe mit Korb reinlegen und mal am kurzen Kabel/ Schlauch rausziehen und abputzen.
Und wenn dann ein 8000er pumpe oder auch nur eine 5000 an einem KG 110 DN 100 werkelt ist das nicht kritisch.
Zudem PeBo ja ganz einfach erklärt hat, wie er mit Schwung dort mal das Rohr vom BA spült. Dauert sicher keine Minute...

Ja- ich gebe es zu. Ich habe eine Veranlagung dazu, Rohrdurchmesser etwas großzügiger zu empfehlen in der Dimensionierung.
Da gibt es eigentlich keinen Nachteil bei 8m³/h Pumpe und 1 x KG 110. (auch wenn vielleicht real nur noch 6m³/h rauskommen)
Kann auch sein, daß ich so denke, weil ich ja mal Saugleitungen mit einem Engpaß falsch gebaut hatte.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da ist aus meiner Sicht kein Platz für "110er Gedöhns", bzw. würde dann die technische Installation größer als der Teich und außerdem nicht mehr so einfach versteckbar.



Dort wo der Filter hinkommt, ist nur noch der Deckel einer Kiste zu sehen. Aus dieser kommt der kurze Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter und das Kabel zur Pumpe.
Vermutlich ist der Platzbedarf gleich einer Pumpe trocken im Minischacht plus Schieber und Verschraubung (für Wartung bei Verstopfung)  vor der Pumpe etc..


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Pumpe in solch einem Schacht von Rainbird eingebaut wird, dann ist der Einlass saugseitig ca. 20 cm unterhalb Wasserspiegel.
Bei einem 6 m³ Teich würde ich mir auch den Schieber komplett sparen, da werden 2 m³ abgelassen und fertig. Kann man gleich als TWW definieren.
Und wenn, dann würde ich bei 2'' statt einem Schieber einen Kugelhahn einbauen. 
Bei einer solchen Kiste ist man schnell fertig, inkl. Deckel. Insgesamt es ist das auch optisch halbwegs vorzeigbar. Besser als viele Basteleien ...

Bezüglich Verstopfung:
Bei meinem ersten Teichlein hatte ich von 1997 bis 2017 nie eine Verstopfung (und seitdem im Teich meiner Frau auch nicht).
Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass Andreas den BA dementsprechend richtig "abdeckelt" und nicht die komische originale "Wackel- und Frustkappe" nimmt, dann passiert auch nichts.


VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (16. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ja, da musst Du genau schauen:
> Die Schläuche müssen 50 mm Innendurchmesser haben.



Carsten, du weißt, ich bin ja meist deiner Meinung, aber hier nicht. Aber davon lebt ja eine Diskussion.
In dem Link den Andreas geschickt hatte, ist das ein *PVC* - Schlauch speziell zum Einkleben in Bodenablauf oder anderes 50 mm Zubehör. Der Schlauch ist anscheinend speziell dafür und für Erdverlegung vorgesehen. Das kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht! Deshalb empfahl ich Andreas mal bei diesem Händler anzurufen und das abzufragen. Der wird also nicht mit einer Schelle befestigt.
Nach wie vor würde ich aber die Lösung mit der Pumpenkammer empfehlen. Ich hatte auch noch nie eine Verstopfung in der Verbindung vom Bodenablauf zur Pumpenkammer obwohl ich kalt überwintere und dann in dieser Zeit nicht gepumpt wird. Und meistens laufen da auch nur 6000 bis 7000 Liter in der Stunde durch.
Den Hauptvorteil sehe ich aber darin, dass im Fall des Falles (Schlauch platzt ab, Filter läuft über....) die Pumpe schon abschaltet (Trockenlaufschutz) wenn der Teich noch halb voll ist und  2. Andreas dort seine Pumpe samt Gehäuse aus dem Set einfach reinwerfen kann. Bei der von dir favorisierten Lösung liegen bei einem GAU die Fische auf dem Trockenen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## keepout (16. Mai 2020)

Ich bin sehr dankbar für die tolle und für mich so lehrreiche Diskussion. Ich genieße es, von euch zu lernen. Mir sind eure Standpunkte klar, denn in anderen Hobbysparten bin ich in eurer Position. Ich weiß daher, wie es sich anfühlt, andere von Fehlern bewahren zu wollen. 
Zum Thema: wenn ich passendes Material in 2“ bzw. 50 mm finde (ich muss auch schauen, dass ich das von einem Händler bekommen, da mich sonst die Versandkosten nach Aut erschlagen) mach ich das so wie geschrieben (50mm BA, 2“ Schlauch auf Adapter in die Aquamax Premium 6000. 
Wenn das nicht 100% passt, nehme ich halt den 100 BA und verlege diese Kanonenrohre. 

Anektote am Rand: bin mit Sohnemann heute mit Graben fertig geworden und erzählte ihm von der 110mm Idee. Er glaubt immer noch, ich bin nicht ganz sauber 

Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,

Lehrstunde:  
Natürlich kann man den Schlauch auch mit einer Schlauchschelle festklemmen, oder auch kleben, oder per Klemmverbinder ...
Schau mal z. Bsp. bitte hier.

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Reste von einem 63er Poolschlauch.
Wenn ich Dir ein Stückchen davon schicke, dann kannst Du testen. 


Ansonsten, um bei Deinem Schlauch mit 50 mm Außendurchmesser zu bleiben:
Den Schlauch bekommst Du aber wahrscheinlich nicht *in* den BA  gesteckt.
Und wenn doch in den BA, dann bekommst Du ihn nicht *auf* den Schlauchadapter, musst also dort ein Adapter mit Klebe- oder Klemmmuffe setzen ...
Warum also nicht einen Schlauch mit 50 mm Innendurchmesser nehmen?



*8000er Pumpe und 110er KG-Rohr:*
Das passt physikalisch nicht zusammen, der schwere Dreck setzt sich ab.
Zumindest dann, wenn man das KG-Rohr so verlegt, wie es Andreas hier gezeichnet hat.

Wenn solch ein KG-Rohr mit der 8000er Pumpe auf Dauer sicher funktionieren soll, dann muss das KG-Rohr wie ein Abwasserrohr mit ganz wenig Gefälle verlegt werden.
Dann ist aber ein tiefer und daher relativ großer Pumpenschacht erforderlich.
Ich wüsste nicht, warum dieser Aufwand bei diesem 6 m³ Teich erforderlich sein soll. Vor allem, wenn man mit einem 2'' Schlauch diese Probleme nicht hat, weil genug Flow in der Leitung ist.
Andreas muss halt nur dafür sorgen, dass der BA einen anständigen Deckel bekommt, welcher eine Lochgröße bis max. 10 mm hat. (Die 8000er kann Grobschmutz bis max. 10 mm fördern)


VG Carsten


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,

eben noch entdeckt:


PeBo schrieb:


> Den Hauptvorteil sehe ich aber darin, dass im Fall des Falles (Schlauch platzt ab, Filter läuft über....) die Pumpe schon abschaltet (Trockenlaufschutz) wenn der Teich noch halb voll ist und 2. Andreas dort seine Pumpe samt Gehäuse aus dem Set einfach reinwerfen kann. Bei der von dir favorisierten Lösung liegen bei einem GAU die Fische auf dem Trockenen.


Also den musst Du mir erklären, wo platzt was ab? ...
Und wie soll die Pumpe (welche ca. 20 - 30 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels in der Plastekiste steht) den Teich leer pumpen? Du weißt: Diese Oaseteichpumpen können ebenso wie fast alle anderen Teichpumpen *nicht* saugen.


VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (16. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du weißt: Diese Oaseteichpumpen können ebenso wie fast alle anderen Teichpumpen *nicht* saugen.


Hallo Carsten, es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Ansaugen (über der Wasseroberfläche — also Luft) und einen bereits gefüllten Schlauch weitersaugen, das können diese Pumpen nämlich. Probiere es mal aus!
Ich wette mit dir, die pumpt dir deinen Teich leer. Limitierender Faktor ist lediglich die maximale Förderhöhe der Pumpe (aber die liegt wohl bei 3,6m).

Gruß Peter


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Mai 2020)

> Das passt physikalisch nicht zusammen, der schwere Dreck setzt sich ab.


Was habt ihr denn für schweren Dreck im Teich?

Macht man den Einlauf in der Pumpenkammer oben, kann diese leer gepumpt werden.
Jetzt öffnet man den Zulauf vom BA und kann somit das Rohr (frei)spülen.
Rückspülen geht genauso gut. Diesmal drückt die Pumpe in Richtung BA.


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,


PeBo schrieb:


> Limitierender Faktor ist lediglich die maximale Förderhöhe der Pumpe (aber die liegt wohl bei 3,6m).


Förderhöhe ≠ Saugleistung


PeBo schrieb:


> einen bereits gefüllten Schlauch weitersaugen, das können diese Pumpen nämlich. Probiere es mal aus!


Könnte man mal testen ...
Wäre interessant zu wissen, wann bei diesen verbrauchsoptimierten Propellerpumpen die Förderung zusammenbricht.

Ansonsten:
Der Filter kann nicht überlaufen. Das geht nicht, es sei denn Du hältst den Auslauf zu.
Dieser Schlauch kann bei dem bissel Pumpendruck auch nicht platzen, auch nicht bei Frost. Von der Schlauchtülle kann der auch nicht runterrutschen.
Bleiben nur noch Materialermüdungen an der Pumpe oder den Schlauchtüllen übrig und dann auch noch genau auf der Druckseite.
Gut, wir alle kennen Murphy ...

Aber bevor ich mir dann wieder ein kleines "Pumpenplanschbecken" neben dem Teich installiere, dann würde ich einen Pegelsensor ins Wasser werfen ...
Im einfachsten Fall den kleinen von H-Tronic o.ä.



VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Carsten, ich kenne dich schon so lange, ich wusste schon im Vorfeld dass du so antworten würdest. Ich hatte auch an einen Wasserpegelschalter gedacht und auch an den von H-Tronic (der wird ja gerne genommen). Im einfachsten Fall würde sogar ein kleiner Timer ausreichen, der mir alle 5 Minuten mal für einige Sekunden den Strom von der Pumpe nimmt (der Schlauch würde dann leer laufen). Aber das wären dann alles zusätzliche Ausgaben. Das „Pumpenplanschbecken“ ist auch nur unterirdisch verlegt und ist an der Oberseite in ähnlichem Umfang sichtbar wie deine Pumpenkiste (bei mir ist das so zugewachsen, dass ich das fast suchen muss).

Auch mir ist schon mal so ein ähnliches Missgeschick passiert. Und zwar habe ich bei mir einen Schlauch an dem Teichfilter für den Schmutzauslauf.  Und den Absperrhebel hatte ich nach einer Reinigung vergessen umzulegen. Also Pumpe wieder an und weggegangen. Zum Glück ist das nach etwa einer Stunde bemerkt worden, aber da hatte der Teich schon etliche Zentimeter eingebüßt. Ich will damit nur sagen, es kann schnell etwas passieren — bei mir war es halt eigene „Schusseligkeit“.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (17. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Förderhöhe ≠ Saugleistung


Das stimmt, weil Saugleistung bezogen ist auf „Luft pumpen bis das Wasser angesaugt ist“. Bei einer bereits wassergefüllten Saugleitung gilt:

Förderhöhe = Saugleistung

Hier nochmals ein Bild, welches ich zuvor an anderer Stelle bereits gezeigt habe (wegen der __ Sumpfschwertlilien). Auf diesem Bild ist auch die Pumpenkammer zu sehen, ganz am rechten Bildrand, abgedeckt wie schon beschrieben mit einem Mini-Holzpodest damit mir da niemand reinfällt:






Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,

ja, ich kenne solche möglichen Fehlerquellen.
Habe beim Teich meiner Frau ebenfalls versucht, so viel Fehlerquellen als möglich abzudecken. Mögliche und manchmal auch fast unmögliche ...

Man muss aber wie immer das Gesamtkonzept auf Fehlerquellen abklopfen.
Z. Bsp. gibt es beim Filtomatic keinen Schmutzwasserablasshahn.
(In diesem ist eine Schmutzwasserpumpe verbaut, welche auch bei einem per Hand auslösbaren 'Dauerbetrieb' nach einer definierten Zeit automatisch abschaltet.
Nach dreimaliger maximaler Laufzeit kann man diese auch per Hand erst wieder nach einer Stunde Wartezeit auslösen.
Für Details müsste ich noch einmal irgendwo in der Anleitung nachlesen.)
Überlaufen kann der auch nicht und bei einem solchen Schlauch ist auch ein Defekt desselben weitestgehend ausgeschlossen.
Da bleiben wirklich nur noch Materialfehler/-ermüdungen übrig.

Um das zum Abschluss zu bringen:
Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hatte, ist diese Pumpenkammer bei einem Teich Deiner Größe auch wirklich überlegenswert.
Vor allem auch aus Sicht späterer möglicher Umbaumaßnahmen.
Ich finde daher dieses Konzept an sich generell gut und möchte dieses nicht anzweifeln. 


Wir sprechen und schreiben hier in diesem Thread aber über den "Andreasteich" mit bis zu 6 m³ Inhalt und einem kleinen "Hightech-Schwammfilterkästchen", welches sich im Gegensatz zu den meisten "Filterkastenmonstern" außerordentlich einfach und effektiv verstecken lässt.
Gerade bei solch einem kleinen Teich finde ich es sehr reizvoll, wenn von Technik so wenig wie möglich zu sehen ist.
Deshalb auch die Idee der fertigen und trockenen Pumpenkammer mit einem kleinen Deckelchen von 60 x 45 cm, welches sich unabhäng von der Wasserspiegelhöhe - aber immer unterhalb - installieren lässt.
Schau Dir bitte den möglichen Ort in Bezug auf den zukünftig möglichen Wasserspiegel an:
 
Mir scheint, als würde der Busch etwas tiefer stehen ...

Andreas ist also mit einer Lösung ohne "Pumpenplanschbecken" wesentlich flexibler unterwegs.


LG Carsten



PS:


PeBo schrieb:


> Bei einer bereits wassergefüllten Saugleitung gilt:
> Förderhöhe = Saugleistung


Peter, Du machst es mir schwer ...

Die Saughöhe wird, neben anderen Faktoren, vor allem durch die geodätische Saughöhe limitiert.

Kleines Beispiel einer beispielhaften Pumpe unter Vernachlässigung anderer "Randbedingungen":
Saughöhe: 5 m
Förderhöhe: 10 m

Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Pumpe maximal 5 m über dem Wasserspiegel installiert werden kann.
An der Förderhöhe von 10 m ändert sich aber nichts.
Anders ausgedrückt:
Egal ob diese Pumpe unterhalb oder 5 m oberhalb des Wasserspiegels betrieben wird, diese Pumpe kann das Wasser maximal bis 10 m Höhe über dem Wasserspiegel fördern.
Und installierst Du die Pumpe in 6 m Höhe, dann fördert diese Pumpe keinen einzigen Tropfen Wasser. Auch nicht mit einer wassergefüllten Saugleitung.
Deshalb gilt weiterhin und umso mehr:


DbSam schrieb:


> Förderhöhe ≠ Saugleistung




PPS:
Eigentlich wollte ich schon lange im Garten werkeln und hier noch etwas Technik versenken.
Ebenso muss ich dem Maurer (welcher leider wieder vom Mann meiner Frau imitiert wird) in den Hintern treten.
Gestern war Techniktest der II., mit Min/Max Regelung und installiertem Trockenlaufschutz. lol
   

PPPS:
Bin mal weg bis heute Abend.
Ich soll was sinnvolles machen, sagt meine Frau.


----------



## PeBo (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Carsten, auch bei dem Artikel, den du verlinkt hast, ist von dem Ansaugen der Luft die Rede. Also wie viel Vakuum auch teils in Abhängigkeit vom Luftdruck aufgebaut wird, damit das Wasser das Laufrad erreicht. Um dieses Problem zu umgehen werden sogar später in dem Artikel sogenannte Zulieferpumpen genannt — das heißt, die Hauptpumpe kann diese Höhe saugen, wenn diese dann nur noch Wasser fördert. Wenn also Wasser bereits im System ist, so ist es vollkommen egal, wo die Pumpe innerhalb der Förderhöhe montiert ist (unten, mitten oder oben).
Je geschlossener das Laufrad der Pumpe ist, umso besser kann diese natürlich auch Luft pumpen. Aber leider ist diese dann auch weniger Energieeffizient. Also nimmt man beim Teich diese energiesparenden Pumpen mit offenem Laufrad welche aber keine Luft fördern können und deshalb auch nicht Ansaugen können!
Gruß Peter


----------



## keepout (17. Mai 2020)

Sodala, nach einiger Recherche und Emails: die BA mit 50mm haben allesamt den 50mm Abgang mit dem Innenradius von 50mm, das heißt, ich müsste ein Stück PVC Rohr einkleben, damit ich den 2" Schlauch mit Innendurchmesser 50mm draufschellen kann. 
  

Alternativ gäbe es  PVC Schläuche mit Außendurchmesser 50mm, da weiß ich jedoch nicht, wie ich die wieder mit der Aquamax 6000 verbinden soll.
lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Peter,





PeBo schrieb:


> Wenn also Wasser bereits im System ist, so ist es vollkommen egal, wo die Pumpe innerhalb der Förderhöhe montiert ist (unten, mitten oder oben).


Gerade eben nicht.

Wenn ich Dich und Deine Aussage "Förderhöhe = Saughöhe, wenn die Saugseite mit Wasser gefüllt ist" recht verstehe, dann meinst Du, dass eine Pumpe mit 40 m Förderhöhe auch 40 m saugen kann, oder man die Pumpe in 39 m Höhe installiert.
Genau das funktioniert aber nicht, wie es auch hier in ebendiesem Artikel beschrieben ist.

Um bei meinem Beispiel mit 5 m Saughöhe und 10 m Förderhöhe zu bleiben:
Wenn die Pumpe auf 6 m Höhe über dem Wasserspiegel installiert ist, dann kommt dort kein Tropfen Wasser raus - auch wenn die Saugseite komplett mit Wasser gefüllt ist.

Die von Dir angesprochene Zulieferpumpe müsste dann unten im Wasser oder innerhalb dieser 6 m installiert sein.


Für die Deutlichmachung der physikalischen Limitierung der Saughöhe, noch ein Zitat aus dem verlinkten Artikel im Wiki:


> Zu beachten ist die Saughöhe bei allen Pumpen, vor allem bei Kreiselpumpen, da hier schon vor Erreichen einer maximalen Saughöhe von 7 bis 8 m Kavitationsprobleme entstehen.


Genau dies trifft auf die Pumpen mit den offenen Laufrädern zu.

Und gerade wegen der Trimmung auf energiesparende Förderleistung haben die Teichpumpen eine geringere Förderhöhe (da geht nur entweder -höhe oder -leistung) und somit auch eine sehr viel geringere Saugleistung.
Leider ist nirgendswo dokumentiert, welche überhaupt. Zumindest habe ich keine Seite gefunden.


Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand von der Feuerwehr, denn gerade die werden ordentlich auf dieses Problem getrimmt.

Und vielleicht finde ich auch irgendwo noch eine Seite, auf welcher das besser beschrieben ist.


LG Carsten


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,


keepout schrieb:


> die BA mit 50mm haben allesamt den 50mm Abgang mit dem Innenradius von 50mm


... und wie groß ist der Außendurchmesser beim BA?


keepout schrieb:


> Alternativ gäbe es PVC Schläuche mit Außendurchmesser 50mm,


Hhhmmm, da finde ich nicht so viel direktes 2'' Zubehör ...
Wenn, dann geht alles eher in Richtung 1,5''
Müsste ich heute Abend genauer schauen.

Wahrscheinlich besser mit den 63 mm Schläuchen werkeln, die haben einen Innendurchmesser von ca. 55 mm und sollten auf den BA passen.
Mit diesen ist man richtig bei 2'' unterwegs und findet alle nötigen Teile ohne Reduzierstücke zwischenzuschalten.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (17. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... und wie groß ist der Außendurchmesser beim BA?



Das wäre schön zu wissen, ob mir das ein Händler nachmisst? Ich frage morgen mal an, vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine Antwort.
lg Andreas

PS: Pumpenkammer ist schon ausgehoben ...


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> PS: Pumpenkammer ist schon ausgehoben


Danke


----------



## keepout (17. Mai 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Danke



Äh, wofür?


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2020)

Dafür , dass du damit die Diskussion beendet hast


----------



## keepout (17. Mai 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dafür , dass du damit die Diskussion beendet hast



weit gefehlt, bevor das Dingens nicht nuckelt, ist hier offen. Wir haben ja kaum angefangen...
Aber sag, hast du nicht ein paar Tipps für mich?


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> weit gefehlt, bevor das Dingens nicht nuckelt, ist hier offen.




VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (22. Mai 2020)

Soda! Mit Hilfe von Carsten (vielen Dank für deine Mühe!) habe ich mein Zeugs jetzt beisammen und bestellt: Bodenablauf 110mm, Reduzierring 110 - 63mm, 63mm PVC Klebeschlauch, PVC Verschraubung KM 63 - IG 2" (https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Verschraubung-Klebemuffe-x-Innengewinde_1) Alles bei PVC-Welt, der hat vernünftige Preise und Versand.
So müsste das hinhauen. Bin schon gespannt auf das Verkleben ...
lg Andreas


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2020)

Beide Klebeflächen reinigen, abtrocknen lassen, eine Seite mit Kleber bestreichen und die Teile leicht drehend (in eine Richtung) zusammenstecken. Ich laß das Ganze noch eine Stunde ruhen, bevor ich Weiteres an diese Leitung montiere.
Bei Schlauch kannst du natürlich sofort am anderen Ende weiter machen.

Meinen BA habe in montiert, das Rohr nach oben gesteckt und anschließend ca 30 cm Wasser aufgefüllt. Das habe ich über Nacht stehen lassen. Alles dicht.


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2020)

Ich korrigiere mal im Text:


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Beide Klebeflächen reinigen, abtrocknen lassen, eine *beide *Seiten mit Kleber bestreichen und die Teile leicht drehend (in eine Richtung) *ohne Drehung* bis Anschlag zusammenstecken.


Drehungen sollten möglichst vermieden werden


Und hier hätte ich auch eine Anmerkung::


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich laß das Ganze noch eine Stunde ruhen, bevor ich Weiteres an diese Leitung montiere.
> Bei Schlauch kannst du natürlich sofort am anderen Ende weiter machen.


Je nach Bauteilgröße reichen knapp 10 Minuten Wartezeit, wenn ohne Belastung der vorherigen Klebestelle(n) weiter gearbeitet werden kann.
Gerade bei der Verklebung von Schläuchen sollte eine Stunde gewartet werden, da die Schläuche etwas mehr Kleber erfordern und die Passung meist nicht so straff ist.



VG Carsten

PS:
Siehe auch hier


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2020)

Ohne drehen habe ich das KG verdammt schwer in Flansche bekommen. Da hätte ich mit einem Hammer nachhelfen müssen. Auch schiebt man nur nur den Kleber vor sich her.
Etwas gedreht ging das spielend leicht. Am Umfang gemessen waren das max 5 Zentimeter.

Ich werde morgen mal wieder einen Flansch einbauen. Er wird für meinen Eigenbau-Wandskimmer.


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2020)

Deswegen beide Seiten einstreichen - und beides bitte etwas zügig und schnell. 
Dann "zielen" (also ausrichten) und zusammenschieben. 

Man kann dann noch für sehr kurze Zeit ein ganz klein wenig korrigieren, dies sollte man aber möglichst vermeiden. 
Meist kann man die minimale Korrektur schon während des Zusammenschiebens durchführen.

Funktioniert so bei kleinen und großen Durchmessern.
Spätestens nach der xten Klebung wird das zum Automatismus.


VG Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2020)

> Spätestens nach der xten Klebung wird das zum Automatismus.


Bei mir auch.


----------



## keepout (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem so nach und nach das Zeugs eintrudelt,

Medium 32777 anzeigenMedium 32779 anzeigen
dass wir mit dem Teich weitermachen können, eröffnen sich ein paar kleine Kriegsschauplätze, die ich nicht gelöst bekomme:

Ich habe diesen Skimmer mit Breitmaulvorsatz im Auge, dieser hat einen 11/2" IG Anschluß. Wie bekomme ich den am besten an ein 63mm PVC Klebeschlauch? Ich finde nur eine Klebverschraubung von 2" auf 63mm  also muss ich irgendwie reduzieren. Ich finde nichts. Unter dem Skimmer sollte ja auch gleich ein Bogen mit 90 Grad gesetzt sein. Wie löse ich das am Besten?

Zweite Frage: auf der Druckseite möchte ich keinen 63mm Schlauch verbauen, da erstens viel zu steif und zweitens wieder mit Adaptern gearbeitet werden muss (Zur Erinnerung: ich erhalte in Kürze das Oase Set CWS 14000). Daher die Idee mit 50mm Schlauch, 50mm T-Stück, und zwei 50mm Rückschlagventilen. Ist das der richtige Typ oder nicht so empfehlenswert?

Alternativ müsste ich im Ventikasten halt  63mm Bögen, T-Stücken und Rückschlagventile verkleben.

Vielen Dank für einen Input.
Andreas


----------



## DbSam (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

diese Reduzierung beim Skimmer von 1 1/2'' auf 2''.
Dann diese PVC-Verschraubung mit Innengewinde und Klebemuffe an die Reduzierung am Skimmer und an die Pumpe.


Von den Pumpen zum Filter:
Das kannst Du bei einem kurzen Weg auf der Druckseite so machen. (Aber ein 50er Schlauch ist auch nicht unbedingt so sehr viel biegsamer ...)
Dann aber statt einem T-Stück besser ein Y-Stück. Dieses Y-Stück und die Rückschlagventile beim Eingang vom Filtomatic verbauen.
Rückschlagventile ohne Feder verwenden ...

Wobei ich auch hier bei 63 mm bleiben würde.



keepout schrieb:


> Alternativ müsste ich im Ventikasten halt 63mm Bögen, T-Stücken und Rückschlagventile verkleben.


Dort drin ist bei zwei Pumpen nicht mehr viel Platz für andere Basteleien.
Bögen, Kurven, etc. außerhalb der Kiste im Erdbereich vergraben.
Du musst die Schläuche von außen gerade und auf richtiger Höhe in die Kiste führen.
Also vorher alles ausmessen, Löcher bohren, dann mit den Pumpen inkl. PVC-Verschraubungen testen ob alles passt.
Wenn ja, dann gleich die Klebemuffen mit den Schläuchen verkleben.
Dann Kiste platzieren, Pumpen mit den PVC-Verschraubungen in die Kiste setzen, alles verschrauben und zum Schluss die Kiste von außen mit Erde verfüllen.
Fertig.

VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (28. Mai 2020)

Danke Carsten!
Habe heute gezeichnet und 2 Pumpen und einen 180 Grad Bogen  (mit 2 Bögen und eienm Stück Rohr) in 63mm müsset ich unterkriegen. Y-Stück (das meinte ich eh mit T-Stück) wäre schön, wenns sich auch noch drin ausginge, sonst draussen.
Neue Frage: was ist ein Rückschlagvebtil ohne Feder? Die hier scheinen alle so ein Federdings zu haben ...
lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (28. Mai 2020)

Ich meine solche:
Rückschlagventil ohne Feder, mit fast ungehindertem Durchfluss.
Gibt es auch als 50er, allerdings sind die 50 dort Innenmaß ...

Irgendwie sind sich die Hersteller in der 50er Reihe nicht so ganz einig.
Mal Innenmaß 50, mal Außenmaß 50, dann steht wieder nur "50".
"Desterwegen" und auch wegen dem geringeren Strömungswiderstand würde ich mir die aufwändige Sucherei sparen und auf der Druckseite ebenfalls mit dem 63er hantieren.
Sanfte Bögen kann man schön im Erdbereich verlegen und mit Erde bedecken.


Was hast Du gezeichnet, die Installation in der Kiste?
Mach die Bögen draußen, dort drinnen stören die nur und nehmen Dir den nötigen Platz für Wartungen und Entnahme der Pumpen weg ...


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (28. Mai 2020)

Danke Carsten, ich muss das bei PVC Welt finden, ich bestelle dann alles zusammen. Passt dieses Rückschlagventil: https://www.pvc-welt.de/navi.php?qs=A-962-63
Mit 63 habe ich schon geplant, 50er ist vom Tisch.
So hab ich das heute gezeichnet: Pumpe rot ist 7cm höher, der rote Bogen geht über Pumpe gelb:
Medium 32784 anzeigen
lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (28. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Danke Carsten, ich muss das bei PVC Welt finden, ich bestelle dann alles zusammen.



Muss ich eigentlich nicht, kann auch alles bei mcm bestellen - sehe ich gerade ...


----------



## DbSam (28. Mai 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Muss ich eigentlich nicht, kann auch alles bei mcm bestellen - sehe ich gerade ...


Ja, kannst Du.
Es ist wie immer:
Manchmal ist der eine Laden bei einem Artikel preiswerter, manchmal der andere ...

Ich habe obiges Ventil empfohlen, weil dieses einen fast ungehinderten Durchfluss bietet.
Bei dem von Dir gewählten bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Zu Deiner Zeichnung:
Würde ich nicht so machen, das wird nicht passen. 
Beziehungsweise müsstest Du ebenfalls den Bogen per Kupplung entfernen können, um ungehindert an die untere Pumpe zu kommen. 
Für die höhergesetzte Pumpe müsstest Du auch noch ein kleines Podest basteln ...

Warte auf die Pumpen, setze diese dann in die Kiste. Bestelle danach evtl. notwendige Bögen.
Bis diese eintreffen, kannst Du wie oben beschrieben die Kiste installieren und auf eine kleine Minibodenplatte setzen. Danach außen auf den Schläuche die Bögen und die anderen Schläuche einkleben. Du solltest somit keinen Leerlauf haben.



VG Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2020)

Mit den zwei Pumpen in der Kiste wird das nix.
Die Pumpen saugen ja direkt an.
Da muss msn ggf. die Pumpem leicht ausbauen und warten können.

Vor jede Pumpe saugseitig also einen Schieber und eine Verschraubung.
Das kostet alles Platz...

Druckseitig zum Filter bei über OK Teichpegel gepumpten Filter genügt eine Verschraubung.

Das wird interessant.

Die einfachere Lösung war ja die Saugleitungen direkt in der Kiste anzuflanschen und eine Pumpe mit Gitterkotb dort reinzulegen.

Keine Verrohrung direkt an der Pumpe saugseitig.

Druckseitig mit nur einem Schlauch zum Filter und fertig.

Einfache Installation und leicht zu warten.

Das Wasser würde in die Kiste per Schwerkraft fliessen.
Weill Du jja saugseitig dünne Rohre hast.....gibt es dort ein Verstopfungsrisiko..und keiner kann Dir sagen um wieviel cm der Pegel in der Kiste absinkt.

Kann sein, dass es je nach Pumpe so um 10cm absinkt.

Das ganze würde so gut oder schlecht funktionieren wie die Pumpenschächte von Naturagart.
Die stehen direkt im Teichwasser und die Saugschläuche gehen an die Kiste ran.


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2020)

Nicht vergessen:
Das ist ein Teich mit 6 m³ Inhalt und dahinter hängt nur eine 8000er Pumpe ...
Die Konzepte von großen Teichen muss man da etwas anpassen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Da muss msn ggf. die Pumpem leicht ausbauen und warten können.


Kann man, wenn die Bögen außerhalb der Kiste sind.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (29. Mai 2020)

Man kann auch, wenn die Bögen innerhalb sind - soweit habe ich schon gedacht. Vor/ Hinter der Pumpe sind Schraubverbindungen, also leicht zu lösen. Meiner Meinung nach sogar leichter, da der Bogen innerhalb frei liegt und wenn auseerhalb der Ventikiste vergraben wieder extrem unflexibel ist.
lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (1. Juni 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Dichten des Bodenablaufes In die Folie (EPDM oder PVC) - ist Innotec Adheseal das richtige dafür?
Lg Andreas


----------



## Whyatt (1. Juni 2020)

Ja kannst du nehmen. Ich habe bei mir einen anderen SMP Dichtstoff verwendet, den ich günstiger bekommen hatte.


----------



## keepout (2. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank Whyatt, ist auf der Bestellliste.

Nächste Frage, die mich wurmt: Die Klebemuffe A-202-63.40 hat die Maße, um ein 50mm Innenmaß (Bogen A410-50.50) mit einem 63mm Schlauch zu verbinden. Kann man bei Klebemuffen tatsächlich beide Seiten verwenden? (Ist gedacht für den Skimmerabgang mit 1 1/2" IG auf 63mm PVC Schlauch)

Tschuldige für meine 100 Fragen, aber mich überfordert das doch ein wenig. Ich drucke mitlerweile alle Detailzeichnungen aus und lege sie beschriftet hintereinander, sonst werde ich damisch ..
lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2020)

Ja, kann man.
Wobei das kein Bogen ist (das Dingens ist rechtwinklig) und dort kein Außendurchmesser an der Klebestelle angegeben ist. Dann geht das meist nicht (manchmal passt es aber auch).

Ich kann im Moment nicht nachvollziehen, warum Du diesen "Bogen" gewählt hast. 
Da musst Du ja noch ein Stück 50er Rohr oder Schlauch dazwischen setzen.
Ich glaub, ich hätte da eine andere Kupplung und wenn nötig einen richtigen 63er Bogen gewählt.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (2. Juni 2020)

Carsten umgekehrt. Das AG des Bogens kommt in den Skimmer. Der Bogen hat eine 50mm Innenklebefläche. Darin soll die Klebemuffe 50 (aussen) auf 63 (innen) geklebt werde, dann mit 63mm weiter.
lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2020)

hhhmmm, ja, kann man machen.
Ist aber leistungsbremsend, weil das ein rechter Winkel mit einem geringen Querschnitt ist.

Ich würde das Übergangsnippel A-302-50.50 an den Skimmer schrauben und wenn erforderlich einen 63er Bogen A-404-63. Darin dann den Schlauch.
Der Bogen ist bei PVC-Welt gerade aus, dann 2x 45° oder bei mcm schauen.

Oder wenigstens mit einem - defekter Link entfernt -, da wird im Knick der Querschnitt vergrößert.
Oder ...


Irgendwie so, jedenfalls keinen Strohhalm mit rechtem Winkel einbauen ...
VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (2. Juni 2020)

Ok, vielen Dank Carsten, habe ich so notiert auf die Bestellliste. Ich habe auch bewusst versucht, möglichst flach bauend zu bleiben, weil faul bin und nicht mehr Sortier für die Schlauchverbindung graben wollte.
Lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (3. Juni 2020)

aaah, Rechtschreibkorrektur übersehen: "Sortier" soll heißen "so tief"


----------



## keepout (3. Juni 2020)

Messe die Schlauchlänge und stoße auf nächste Frage: darf der Schlauch vom Skimmer zur Pumpe (teilweise) waagrecht verlaufen oder sollte er eine leichte Steigung aufweisen? Bogen nach unten darf nicht, das weiß ich - wegen Luftblasen.


----------



## DbSam (3. Juni 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Bogen nach unten *OBEN* darf nicht, das weiß ich - wegen Luftblasen.


... ansonsten ist (fast) alles erlaubt.

"Nimm einen Meter mehr."
Versuche alle notwendigen Bögen außerhalb der Kiste zu verlegen.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (19. Aug. 2020)

Sodala ihr Lieben - viel ist inzwischen passiert. Viel Schweiß ist geronnen. Und ich habe schon wieder eine Frage zum Bodenablauf: Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, ist um den Bodenablauf zwar eine ebene Fläche, jedoch fürchte ich, dass über die Schrägen viel Substrat/ Dreck usw. in Richtung BA schlittern kann. Wie löst man sowas am Besten?
Medium 32890 anzeigenMedium 32891 anzeigen
lg Andreas


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Wie löst man sowas am Besten?


Fläche vergrößern 
Substrat weg lassen.
Und der Dreck soll ja zum BA damit ihn der Filter entfernen kann.


Ne mal im ernst. 
Mach die Pflanzebenen mit gefälle nach Außen. Dann am besten auf die Stufen nochmal ein Vlies wie unter der Folie gelegt. Und das ganze mit Beton zB stabilisert.
Das Substrat (Lehm Sand) darauf und die Pflanzen am Anfang mit einigen Steinen fixiert. 

Fertig


----------



## keepout (19. Aug. 2020)

Danke, die Pflanzebenen  haben schon Aussengefälle und einen Kragen, bevor es in die Tiefe geht. Ich überlegte, ob ich vor dem  BA einen großen Stein platzieren soll, damit dem Runterrutschen auf der längeren Steigung (über dem Schlauch) entgegengewirkt wird.
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

ich schließe mich dem René komplett an.



keepout schrieb:


> ... vor dem BA einen großen Stein platzieren ...


Würde ich bei der Teichform nicht machen.
Dann bleibt der Dreck hinter dem Stein liegen und der BA saugt sauberes Wasser ...
Falls doch ab und zu etwas herunter rieselt: Die Pumpe, der CWS und auch dessen Schmutzwasserpumpe, die können etwas Sand ab.


LG Carsten


----------



## keepout (20. Aug. 2020)

Danke  euch beiden - bin beruhigt.

Ich habe noch eine Frage zur Teichfolie: Ich habe bei Naturagart nachgefragt, ob es sinnvoll ist, eine asymetrische Folie zu bestellen (habe Bilder mitgesendet) und der  freundliche Herr hat mich etwas verunsichert: "Wände wären unnötig steil, etreme Faltenbildung am Boden sind zu erwarten." Bumm, das sitzt. Anfürsich sind mir Falten wurscht, aber den Bodenablauf sollte ich schon einbauen können, da brauchts ein kleines Stück faltenfreie Folie.
lg Andreas


----------



## Sonnengruesser (20. Aug. 2020)

Da hat der freundliche Herr schon recht, je steiler desto mehr und/oder größere Falten. Das gerade Stück für den Bodenablauf bekommst du schon irgendwie gezogen und gelegt - ist wie Origami. Und je wärmer es draußen ist, desto leichter geht das.
Im Notfall (und bei PVC Folie) kannst du mal beim Dachdecker deines Vertrauens nachfragen, ob jemand am Abend oder Wochenende mal Zeit hat. Die Folie ist ziemlich das gleiche, was für Flachdächer verwendet wird, deshalb können die das einschweißen bzw die gröbsten Falten entfernen. Natürlich nur ohne Bezahlung, sonst wär's ja Schwarzarbeit .


----------



## keepout (20. Aug. 2020)

Weia, hab’s befürchtet, danke für die Tipps. Kann man diese Folien selber auch bearbeiten? Reiniger und Kleber hätte ich noch massig von der Verrohrung. Müsste ja das gleiche Zeugs sein, PVC.
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

Reiniger - ok, könnte man verwenden.
Aber der PVC-U Kleber ist für Folie nicht geeignet, wirklich nicht.

Bitte besorge Dir beim Kauf der Folie den genau für diese Folie passenden Kleber, sonst wird das nichts verlässlichles ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Na ja, der NG-Mensch hat schon recht, das wird schwierig.
Im Vergleich zu den ersten Bildern, siehe auch erstes Posting hier, ist das ja wirklich ein schmaler Krater geworden.
Das gibt ordentliche Knoten.

PPS:
Wahrscheinlich würde ich entweder umgestalten oder die Folie in zwei Teilen setzen:
Also einen passenden 'Sack' für die Tiefe schweißen, welcher dann an die Folie im oberen Bereich geschweißt wird.


----------



## keepout (21. Aug. 2020)

Danke, Cartsen, ich habe nichts seit dem ersten Bild geändert, nur tiefer gegraben, daher der Krater. Umgestalten würde mich hart treffen, dann muss ich auf nächstes Jahr planen. Die Wände sind ja schon  mit Beton versehen. Und verschweißnen müsste ich lassen. Ob ich da jemanden finde hier im Ländle?
lg Andreas

PS: habe gerade meiner Frau die Bilder gezeugt, die ich hier eingestellt habe. Sie sagte sofort, dass das viel extremer rüberkommt.


----------



## keepout (21. Aug. 2020)

Eigentlich bin ich seit dem ersten Bild sogar um 20-30cm breiter geworden (nicht ich, sondern der Teich - naja ich auch ... ) 

Andere Frage, weil der Frust jetzt tief sitzt: gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, einen Teich abzudichten? Denke da an spezielenen Mörtel?
lg Andreas


----------



## Sonnengruesser (21. Aug. 2020)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle die Folie kaufen und mal versuchen reinzulegen. Wenn du siehst, dass es mit den Falten nicht zufriedenstellend passt, dann entweder selbst einen Heißluftfön kaufen und mal ein paar Meter übungsschweißen oder wirklich die Dachdecker durchtelefonieren (unser Dachdecker hat sogar einen Pool als Referenz auf der Homepage, die machen das auch ganz offiziell). 
Oder du holst dir einen Poolbauer, der kann das auch schweißen. Google findet da was in Hohenems, Lustenau, Dornbirn... keine Ahnung in welchem Graben ääääh welcher Ecke du bist 
Wenn du sichergehen möchtest würde ich vor dem Kauf der PVC Folie noch klären, ob die auch mit Heißluftfön schweißbar ist.

Mit Mörtel geht auch, verlangt eine gute Oberfläche und einen Unterbau, der sich absolut nicht bewegt, damit keine Risse entstehen. Bei formalen Rechteckbecken machbar, bei deinem Teich würde ich das nicht.
Folie kleben ist grundsätzlich auch möglich, du brauchst aber eine gerade Unterlage und die Möglichkeit, die Klebestelle zusammenzupressen bis der Kleber trocken ist. Ist unkomfortabel und mehr Aufwand als schweißen.

Lass dich nicht verunsichern, das funktioniert! Ist natürlich einfacher je flacher die Wände sind, aber einfach kann jeder .


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2020)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle die Folie kaufen und mal versuchen reinzulegen


Besser wäre eine einfache Baufolie.
Die kannst du immer noch weiter verwenden. Bei einer zu kleinen Teichfolie und Respekt vor dem verschweißen wird das schwieriger


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

ich mache es mir mir einfach und schließe mich den beiden Vorrednern an. 
Ja, die Ansicht auf den Fotos kann manchmal täuschen und manche Bauform dadurch extremer aussehen.

Der Sonnengrüßer hat es schön beschrieben. Versuche es einfach, es wird schon funktionieren.
Zur Not halt erst ein Faltentest mit Baufolie, damit man ein Gefühl bekommt ...


LG Carsten


----------



## keepout (21. Aug. 2020)

Ichhabe nochmal 3 aktuelle Bilder gemacht - aber auch schon einen Plan, nochmal 40-60cm abzustechen ... 

Medium 32892 anzeigenMedium 32893 anzeigenMedium 32894 anzeigen
lg Andreas


----------



## heiti (21. Aug. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> aber auch schon einen Plan, nochmal 40-60cm abzustechen ...



Genauso ist es mir damals auch gegangen... 
Der Teich wird immer größer als geplant....


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

gern kannst Du noch etwas abstechen, aber:
Falls der CWS schon in der Ecke steht, dann bleibe bei der Teichgröße im Rahmen des Möglichen vom CWS.

Wenn Du abstichst, dann versuche auf einer Seite das Gefälle zu verringern.
Die Bodenfläche lassen wie sie ist, oder evtl. deren Tiefe etwas(!) verringern - wenn möglich (wie tief ist der Teich jetzt aktuell?)


LG Carsten


----------



## keepout (21. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Carsten!
CWS dürfte nicht das Problem sein, weil eine Nummer größer genommen (CWS 14000)
Hätte es vor, so wie du vorschlägst, die vordere Seite abzustechen und weniger Gefälle zu erzielen.
Tiefe aktuell ist 110cm. Verringern ist nicht einfach, da der Schlauch dann "länger" wird - müßte ich ausprobieren.
lg Andreas

PS: Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, warum steilere Wände mehr/ größere Falten bedeuten?


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

wie immer: 
Das sind alles nur Tipps aus der Ferne.
Zusammengewürfelt aus Deinen Angeben, der Interpretation Deiner Fotos und den eigenen Erfahrungen/Kenntnissen.

1,10 m - das ist gut, dann lasse diese so wie sie ist.
Versuche im Rahmen des Möglichen das Gefälle auf der Vorderseite zu verringern.
Teste mit einer Baufolie die zu erwartenden Falten, so wie es René vorgeschlagen hat.

LG Carsten

PS:
Unabhängig davon *würde ich wahrscheinlich* irgendwo in einer Dachdeckerfirma in der nahen Umgebung nachfragen und mich erkundigen ...
Oder bei einem Teichhansel nachfragen.
Und sei es nur wegen den Möglichkeiten und Preisen ...
Ansonsten dann einen Knotentest machen und ermitteln, ob man die Falten gut legen und dann damit leben kann ...


----------



## keepout (21. Aug. 2020)

heiti schrieb:


> Genauso ist es mir damals auch gegangen...
> Der Teich wird immer größer als geplant....



Tja, mit Abstechen / Vergrößern hätte ich auch keine Probleme. Jedoch habe ich diese Woche schon etwas an Betoniertem abgestochen, damit ich mehr Winkel reinbekommen. Dann wieder Dreck sieben, von Hand in der Mörtelkiste mischen und auftragen. Nun wäre das alles wieder für die Katz. Heute geht e nix mehr - 33 Grad ist eine Ansage in 850 Meter Höhe ...
lg Andreas


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2020)

Warum hattest du doch gleich die Grube betoniert?


----------



## keepout (21. Aug. 2020)

Zum einen, damit beim Schlagwetter nichts runtergespült wird, zum zweiten, um eine glatte Oberfläche zu erhalten, weil der Untergrund so grobsteinig ist. Schutz der Folie.
Tja, hab trotz Hitze den Beton entfernt und entsorgt, Humus abgestochen. Morgen gehts an die vordere Wand.
Lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (23. Aug. 2020)

Soda, jetzt sieht es doch besser aus, gefällt mir auch viel besser. Laut Folienrechner sind es 70€ mehr - ist verkraftbar. 

Medium 32895 anzeigenMedium 32896 anzeigenMedium 32897 anzeigen

Ich habe beim Folienrechner ordentlich hinzugegeben: Da ich mit 7,95m längs nur  je 50cm Überhang habe, habe ich die nächste Größe genommen. Seitlich habe ich immer 0,6m dazugegeben.

Medium 32898 anzeigen
lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (4. Sep. 2020)

Servus!
So wie es aussieht, hätte es die Teichfolie gar nicht unbedingt gebraucht 
Medium 32901 anzeigenMusste 3 Tage warten um weiter arbeiten zu Können ...
Nun bin ich aber in den letzten Arbeitsschritten vor Verlegung von Vlies und Folie:
Medium 32903 anzeigenMedium 32902 anzeigenlg Andreas


----------



## keepout (5. Sep. 2020)

Fertig zum Vliesen und Folieren
Medium 32905 anzeigenMedium 32904 anzeigenlg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

sieht doch gut aus. 


VG Carsten

PS:
... und so schön trocken.
Hier hat es schon wieder geregnet. 

PPS:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das PE-Rohr an der Natursteinmauer noch unter- bzw. hinterfüttert wird.
Spätestens wenn die Folie liegt.
Oder wie ist Dein Plan?


----------



## keepout (6. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten!
Nein, das war nicht auf meiner Agenda. Denkst du, dass der Druck bei 15-20 cm Wasserstand zu groß ist? 
lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

den dafür nötigen Druck baut die Zeit und das Wetter auf ...
Augenscheinlich sind dort auch nur Holzlättchen als Stütze, die halten auch nicht so sehr ewig. 

Folie rein, Wasser rein, Folie ausrichten und alles passend machen ...
Dann hinten ordentlich mit Beton verfüllen/ausstopfen, Magerbeton ist auch ausreichend.
Und bis dahin erfüllen die Holzlättchen komplett ihren Zweck.

Lehm, Erde o.ä. Zeugs für eine Unter-/Hinterfüllung ist aus meiner Sicht nicht zielführend, da dies im feuchten Zustand mehr und mehr nachgibt.



VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (6. Sep. 2020)

Hm, danke Carsten, dann kann hinten jedoch kein Wasser versickern. Aber gut. Was mich jetzt noch nachdenklich macht: hätte ich das auch vorne beim Uferband machen sollen? Dort habe ich mit Erde hinterfüllt...
Lg Andreas

PS: die Pflöcke sind Bankiraireste, unverwüstlich...


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,


keepout schrieb:


> dann kann hinten jedoch kein Wasser versickern.


Aus meiner Sicht würde das PE-Rohr ohne Hinter-/Unterfüllung im Laufe der Zeit wie eine Wäscheleine zwischen den Pfosten durchhängen.
Wenn du den Magerbeton richtig machst, dann kann auch Wasser versickern.

Das Uferband kann sich nicht nach unten durchbiegen, deshalb ist Deine Konstruktion dort vollkommen ausreichend.


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (17. Sep. 2020)

Servus,
Es ist wieder ein großer Schritt weitergegangen: Gestern wurde das Vlies verlegt (900) und verschweißt (an den Kanten doppelt)
Medium 32944 anzeigenMedium 32946 anzeigen
und heute kam die Folie dran, lief viel besser, als ich es erwartet hatte:
Medium 32947 anzeigenMedium 32948 anzeigen
Bodenablauf mit Dichtmasse verschraubt, morgen heißt es: Wasser marsch.
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

wow, sieht doch gut aus.

Kleiner Tipp, falls nicht schon bekannt/geplant:
Beim Wasser einlassen daneben stehen und währenddessen immer die Falten zurecht 'zuppeln' ...


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> wow, sieht doch gut aus.
> 
> ...


Und am besten in Wahthose aus Neopren, denn das Wasser wird langsam ganz schön nass.



Achso und kalt.

Bzw es wird nicht mehr viel wärmer als das was es jetzt frisch aus dem Hahn / Brunnen hat. Es sei denn die gehst über deine Heizung


----------



## keepout (18. Sep. 2020)

Servus Teichfreunde!
Ist das herrlich, ick freu mir so:

Medium 32951 anzeigenMedium 32952 anzeigen
Frage noch: soll ich den Skimmer gleich ausschneiden oder etwas warten?
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (18. Sep. 2020)

Schön ... 

Und so schön klar, glasklar und so ganz ohne Algen und ohne Schwebstoffe. Wie machst Du das bloß? 
lol


Hallo Andreas,

also ich als Andreas würde den Teich bis zum Anschlag befüllen und die Folie zurechtzuppeln ...
Dann vor allem im Uferbereich, dort auch im Innenbereich bei der Wulst/Kante zum Tiefwasserbereich, so dass die Folie überall schön anliegt.

Bei Deiner Unterkonstruktion sollte es zu keinen großartigen Setzungserscheinungen des Untergrundes kommen.
Deshalb würde ich nach der Zuppelei zur  Schere greifen und nach und nach alles ab-/zurechtschneiden und im jeweiligen Profil verankern, ebenso beim Skimmer.
Je nachdem wie die Folie zum liegen kommt, würde ich dabei maximal einen Zentimeter Zugabe geben. Aber immer nur so viel zugeben, wie man ohne Probleme nach unten drücken kann, ohne das eine weitere Falte entsteht.

... Du kannst ja auch bis morgen warten, spätestens dann sollte sich auch im flachen Bereich alles schön angelegt haben.
(In gewissen Grenzen ist die Folie auch etwas dehnbar. Sprich, im Laufe der Zeit wird sich diese auch noch besser anlegen ...)


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (19. Sep. 2020)

Danke Carsten, 
So mache ich es. Jedoch mag ich nicht ganz vorlaufen lassen, weil ich mir dann mit dem Einbau der Skimmerdichtung schwer tue. 
Die Folie am Rand empfiehlt Naturagart etwas überstehen zu lassen und nach hinten umzuschlagen. Freilich wird’s dann enger in der Gummiwulst.
Lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (19. Sep. 2020)

Fast fertig, Pumpen funktionieren, Filter filtert, morgen noch der vordere Teichrand ...

Medium 32954 anzeigen
lg Andreas


----------



## PeBo (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Andreas, 
hattest du die Wasseruhr im Blick? 
Wie viel Liter gehen rein?

Gruß Peter


----------



## keepout (20. Sep. 2020)

Nein, da bei uns Gartenwasser vor der Uhr abgeht. Ich kann nur rechnen ( bzw. auf Tabelle nachsehen): bei 15mm innendurchmesser und 10 bar sollten es laut dieser Tabelle etwa 6 m3 pro Stunde sein. Es hat 1,5 Stunden gebraucht, ist abernoch nicht ganz voll.


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> 10 bar


Schau mal bitte bei ca 4 Bar, das ist der Durchschnitt der Wasserversorger in Deutschland. Spezielle Regionen mit Hochhäusern ausgenommen.


----------



## keepout (20. Sep. 2020)

Bin nicht aus Deutschland, wohne in den Alpen. Wasserdruck hier ist 10bar vor Druckreduzierung und Wasseruhr.


----------



## PeBo (20. Sep. 2020)

Dachte mir schon beim Betrachten, dass es doch etwas mehr als die ursprünglich geplanten 5-6 m³ Wasser geworden sind.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Bin nicht aus Deutschland, wohne in den Alpen. Wasserdruck hier ist 10bar vor Druckreduzierung und Wasseruhr.


Stimmt da war was, nichts für ungut. So kommen jetzt wenigstens nicht andere aus D auf den Gedanken sie hätten auch 10 Bären auf der Wasserleitung


----------



## Whyatt (20. Sep. 2020)

Das ist natürlich geschickt wenn der Gartenwasseranschluss vor der Wasseruhr abgeht. Da ist man flexibel mit dem Wasserwechsel oder macht sich gleich ein Fließgewässer


----------



## Mushi (20. Sep. 2020)

Eher das Gegenteil, da das Wasser nicht in den Kanal darf.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Whyatt (20. Sep. 2020)

Ich brauche keinen Kanalanschluss


----------



## keepout (6. Okt. 2020)

Soda, Pflanzen sind drin, Hände sind fast abgefroren. Der Starenkasten hat auch einige Stunden Arbeit verschlungen. Nun sind zwei  Steckdosen und eine Zweikanal-Zeitschaltuhr verbaut.
Medium 32961 anzeigenMedium 32962 anzeigenMedium 32963 anzeigenLg Andreas


----------



## PeBo (7. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Andreas, klasse Idee mit dem Nistkasten!
Ja, so kann man auch Technik verstecken.

Ich würde das angedeutete Einflugloch noch etwas dunkel lasieren, dann sieht es noch natürlicher aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich würde das angedeutete Einflugloch noch etwas dunkel lasieren, dann sieht es noch natürlicher aus.


Aber da kann ja kein Vogel rein, also doch lieber ausbohren
Ich würde da noch für die kleinen Piepmätze eine Abschirmung zu dem Elektro Gedöns einbauen, nicht das die daran rumpicken. Im übrigen find ich es sehr nett daß du den Vögeln ein Ausbrüthilfe und für den Winter eine beheizte Wohnung baust.


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

coole Idee - der Starenkasten. 


Ein Bewohner hat es sich in seinen Löchern schon gemütlich gemacht. 
Ich such aber den zweiten Bewohner, rein theoretisch müsste der doch auch schon eingezogen sein ...


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (7. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ein Bewohner hat es sich in seinen Löchern schon gemütlich gemacht.
> Ich such aber den zweiten Bewohner, rein theoretisch müsste der doch auch schon eingezogen sein ...



Hm, Carsten, ich rätsle gerade, was du damit (mit Bewohnern) meinen könntest?
Lg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2020)

lol

Doch so schwer verständlich? 
 


Die Hütte wurde doch extra für diese Bewohner gebaut, oder nicht?
Und nur einer hat es sich in seinen Löchern schon gemütlich gemacht ...
Der andere liegt noch nicht einmal daneben. 

VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (7. Okt. 2020)

Achso, nein. Der Stecker ist der Filter. Die Pumpen sind fix verdrahtet:
Medium 32964 anzeigenLg Andreas


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2020)

Ach so, zwei Bewohner (Herr P.BA. und Herr P.S.) wurden also gnadenlos geköpft und mit den Füßen in Klemmen und Schraubzwingen arretiert ...  
Nur der Herr F. hat in der Lotterie gewonnen und durfte seinen Kopf behalten.
lol

VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (7. Okt. 2020)

Jaja, perfekt ists nicht, kommt daher, weil ich immer so zittere, wenn ich den Elektriker mache. Zudem sind die 2,5mm2 Drähte sehr schwer zu bändigen. Den LS/ FI habe ich mich jedenfalls noch nicht getraut, einzuschalten. Das muss immer mein Junior machen, während ich mir die Ohren zuhalte ...
Lg Andreas

ps: der Filter durfte den Kopf auch nicht behalten, so ein Wasserkopf ist zu dick für Leerrohre.


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> ps: der Filter durfte den Kopf auch nicht behalten, so ein Wasserkopf ist zu dick für Leerrohre.


lol

Na, aber der hat doch einen neuen bekommen und versteckt sich jetzt damit in der Dose ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (8. Okt. 2020)

Testlauf erfolgreich, ein unglaubliches Gefühl . Sehe dem Treiben der Oberfläche schon seit einer Stunde zu ....

Medium 32965 anzeigenMedium 32966 anzeigen
lg Andreas


----------



## Whyatt (8. Okt. 2020)

Genieße es so lange es geht. Die Mühen waren es wert.


----------



## keepout (9. Okt. 2020)

Kopfkratz, weil ich auch nach langem Suchen nix finde: Sollen die Pumpen und der Filter nach dem Pflanzen laufen oder wartet man eine Weile?
Was mich auch noch ratlos macht: Darf der CWS 14000 ständig am Strom hängen, ohne dass eine Pumpe betrieben wird?
lg Andreas


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2020)

Pumpe und damit auch Filter sollten unbedingt 24/7 laufen.
Oder aber im Winter gereinigt und entleert ausgeschaltet sein.


----------



## keepout (9. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Pumpe und damit auch Filter sollten unbedingt 24/7 laufen.
> .


Danke!
Von Beginn an? Der Teich ist nämlich ganz klar ...lg Andreas


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Der Teich ist nämlich ganz klar


Na das sollte er doch auch bleiben, oder?


----------



## DbSam (9. Okt. 2020)

keepout schrieb:


> Sollen die Pumpen und der Filter nach dem Pflanzen laufen oder wartet man eine Weile?


siehe Antwort von René


keepout schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch ratlos macht: Darf der CWS 14000 ständig am Strom hängen, ohne dass eine Pumpe betrieben wird?


Ja, das darf und soll er.

Wofür benötigt der CWS den Strom?
Für die Steuerungseinheit, UVC (24 W) und Schmutzwasserpumpe (27 W).
Der Dauerverbraucher wäre die Steuerungseinheit, welche aber nur 2,8 W verbraucht.​
UVC benötigst Du bei diesen Temperaturen nicht.
Die Schmutzwasserpumpe würde ich auf den größten Intervall schalten.
Auch wenn das Wasser sauber ist, aber die Skimmerpumpe saugt ja den Oberflächendreck und dieser sammelt sich unten im Beruhigungsbereich.
Ja, bitte die Pumpen in Betrieb nehmen, siehe Antwort von René gerade eben


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (9. Okt. 2020)

Gut, wird morgen so programmiert.
Etwas ist mir beim Testlauf noch aufgefallen: die Strömung des Einlaufs über das provisorische Rohr ist v.a. Beim Pumpen der 6000er recht stark. Der Sand in der nahen Umgebung wurde weggespült. An dieser Stelle ist eine Seerose geplant. Ich habe dann das Rohr verlängert und in den Teich gedreht - es wurde etwas besser.
Medium 32970 anzeigen
Wie kann ich den Bacheinlauf gestalten, dass die Strömung geringer ausfällt?
Grübelt Andreas


----------



## troll20 (10. Okt. 2020)

Bachlauf
So mit Gefälle und so?
Dann wird die Strömung bzw die Pumpleistung von alleine weniger.
Ansonsten mit Abzweigen arbeiten, so das die Strömung an verschiedenen Stellen in den Teich fließt. Das ganze dann noch ausgerichtet, so das eine Kreisströmung entsteht....

Zur Seerose die mögen eher keine Strömung und kein geplätscher von oben.


----------



## keepout (10. Okt. 2020)

Hab mal zum Testen umgebaut: Vlies und Folienrest auf die Teichfolie und Rundkies drauf. Tadaaaa - Strömung ist praktisch beseitigt. Jetzt gehts an die Gestaltung des Bachlaufes, wenn dann mal das Wetter mitzieht ...

Medium 32971 anzeigenLg


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

temporär geht das erst einmal so.
Insgesamt finde ich den Auslauf suboptimal gelöst, sowohl technisch als auch optisch. 
Also ganz im Gegensatz zum Rest des Teiches, denn da sieht zumindest optisch alles gut aus. 


Meine Idee in ganz kurzen Worten:

Der Filtomatic ist etwas schlecht platziert, denn gleich nach dem Auslauf folgt eine 120° Kurve. 
(Filtomatic etwas drehen oder gleich nach dem Auslauf von 80 auf 110 aufweiten, da fließt das Wasser besser ab.)
schraubbare Foliendurchführung besorgen und diese in der Folie unterhalb des Uferprofils einbauen.
Daran obiges auf 110 erweiterte Abflussrohr außen anschließen 
und zwar vom Auslauf so führen, dass es ab Auslauf gleich auf die Höhe der Foliendurchführung geführt wird - dann kann man es auch verbuddeln.
an der Innenseite unter Wasser bis zu einer Stelle verlängern, so dass eine gute Strömung erzielt wird, die Oberseite innerhalb des Teiches dann wie gewünscht abtarnen

Damit entfällt die "physikalisch bremsende und optische HT-Rohrkatastrophe" und das Wasser fließt auch ruhiger im Rohr.
Ist zwar noch einmal etwas Buddelei, aber überschaubar.
Das wäre ein Nachmittagsprojekt ...


Oder ich habe alles falsch verstanden und Du willst einen Bachlauf durch die Mauer/neben der Mauer bauen. Dann bitte an geringe Fallhöhen denken, denn es plätschert 24/7 ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## keepout (10. Okt. 2020)

Ja, Carsten, das HT-Rohr ist nur provisorisch, das kommt weg und wird durch einen Bachlauf ersetzt. Gefälle ist gering. 
Lg Andreas


----------



## keepout (20. Okt. 2020)

Erstes Hintasten, wie so ein Bachlauf denn läuft. Da ist mal noch viel Trial and Error nötig ...
Medium 32981 anzeigen


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2020)

Ja, da muss man viel testen. 

So, wie auf deinem Bild, scheint das zu funktionieren.
Jedoch möchte man dann gerne die olle Folie verstecken und somit fangen dann die Problemchen an.
Wahrscheinlich rührt dann jemand Trasszement an und versucht irgendwas zu gestalten ...


Wenn man den Mann meiner Frau fragen würde, wie er denn so etwas umsetzen würde:
Dann würde er:

... den Filterauslauf unterirdisch in den Teich leiten.
(Denn solch ein Bachlauf führt gerade bei kleineren Teichen zu größeren Temperaturschwankungen des Teichwassers. 
Ok, wenn keine Fische im Teich sind, dann ist das relativ egal.)
... den Bachlauf mit einer separaten Pumpe und dann automatisiert und/oder nur bei Bedarf betreiben. Somit entfällt die 24/7 dauernde Plätscherei.

... den Bachlauf so anlegen, dass dieser bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe nicht trocken fällt.
Also diesen eher so in Form vieler kleiner und miteinander verketteten 'Teiche' anlegen. 
Nur kleine und vom Plätschern entschärfte Stufen anlegen, auch das minimiert den Dauerplätscherlärm und ermöglicht auch die Bepflanzung des Bachlaufes. (Ebenso tendiert dann die Optik eher in Richtung Bachlauf und nicht 'Wasserfall' ...)
Das erfordert aber, neben viel Kreativität und guten Ideen, den Einsatz von Folie, Trasszement und vielen geeigneten Steinen auch einen gehörige Portion Geduld und Bastelei ...



Oder/aber er würde:
... wahrscheinlich bei Deinem Teich gar keinen Bachlauf anlegen, sondern am Filterauslauf einen Abzweig mit regelbarem Kugel(!)-Ventil einbauen und damit ein kleines, leises Wasserspiel betreiben. Das kann ein dekoratives Granit- oder Tongefäß sein, aus welchem Wasser läuft/tröpfelt, oder was einem auch immer so einfällt.
... auf noch viel aufwändigere Ideen kommen ...

VG Carsten


PS:
Aber zum Glück fragt den Mann meiner Frau niemand mehr, denn der hat zwar evtl. manchmal gute Ideen, aber diese sind immer nur mit viel Aufwand und Denkerei umsetzbar.
Ich habe diesen unmöglichen Mensch als 'Planer' und 'Projektant' entlassen. Mit dessen blöden Ideen kommt man immer in Bauverzug und Geldnöte ... 
Das Einzige was man ihm zu Gute halten kann:
Wenn man seine Gedanken von Planungsfehlern säubert, eine gute technische Lösung findet und dies dann auch handwerklich gut und sauber umsetzt, dann kommt manchmal evtl. auch schönes Zeugs als Ergebnis raus ... - Aber das sage ich dem Kerl nicht, sonst werde ich den gar nicht los. Und zu nörgeln gibt es doch immer(!) etwas.


----------



## keepout (20. Okt. 2020)

Wie immer: humorvolle Verpackung von guten Ideen. Ich probier mal, den Bachlauf in kleinen Stufen und breiter zu machen.Dafür müssen ein, zwei Steine der Mauer weichen, Dann wird die Fliessgeschwindigkeit geringer. Für die kleinen verketteten Teichlein fehlt dort der Platz. Trotzdem merke ich, dass meine rechte Gehirnhälfte schon angefangen hat, darüber nachzudenken ...


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2020)

Hallo!
Der Bachlauf ist im Teich Milieu immer ein Unikat der zwei Aufgaben gleichzeitig erfüllt. 
Zum einen die Anreicherung von Sauerstoff und eine gewisse Filterung. 
Natürlich ist das nicht über zu bewerten.

Es gibt den schnellen Bachlauf und den langsamen Bachlauf mit Staustufen. 
Beide unterscheiden sich 
durch den Bewuchs. 
Im schnellen Bachlauf bilden sich Fadenalgen und __ Quellmoos. 
Im langsamen wird sich wie im Teich ein Biofilm bilden und auch Fadenalgen. 
Es liegt bei dem Betreiber was er für sich wünscht. 

Meine Meinung : Ein Bachlauf ist höher zu betrachten wie ein Filtergraben.


----------



## keepout (21. Okt. 2020)

Ich recherchiere gerade: Trasszement. Welchen Vorteil hat der gegenüber zB. Teichbaumörtel? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich mit Trasszement den Bachlauf gestalten kann ohne Teichfolie zu verlegen? teichbaumörtel jedoch verlangt Folie und Verbundmatte?
lg Andreas


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2020)

Trasszement dient nur der Verhinderung von Ausblühungen aus Mörtel bzw Gestein.
Da diese Kalkausblühungen eher unwichtig sind am Teich kannst du auch normalen Maurermörtel mit hohem Zementanteil oder gleich Beton nehmen. Alles andere sind in dem Fall Verkaufsfördernde Maßnahmen bzw für Handwerker die Naturstein verlegen und darauf das keine Ausblühungen kommen Gewährleistung geben müssen.
Wenn du es aber 100%ig machen möchtest nimmst du gleich ein Trassmörtel für Naturstein mit der Klassifizierung HsNa oder auch Hochsulfatbeständig Natriumarm
Das ganze dann noch mit einer Lebensmitteltauglichen Imprägnierung behandelt und einmal Jährlich wiederholt........
Bei eingefärbten Sachen kann man dann auch auch entsprechende Fugenmörtel (für sehr große Fugen geeignete) benutzten. Jedoch sollten dann die Materialstärken von Minimum 3 cm nicht unterschritten werden.

Alles eigenene oder geklaute Erfahrungen. Weitergabe und Verwendung auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## DbSam (21. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

definiere "Teichbaumörtel" ...
Das ist wahrscheinlich nur eine andere Bezeichnung für den Trassmörtel. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, welcher Zuschlagsstoff bezüglich der Verwendung im Wasser/Teich dort sonst noch hinzugefügt werden sollte. (Es gibt natürlich noch einige Zuschlagstoffe ...)

Die Schlussfolgerung daraus ist, dass man auch unter Trasszementbasteleien eine Folie einbringen sollte.
(Natürlich bekommt man Trasszement bei entsprechender Schichtstärke, Armierung, ordentlicher Verdichtung und einem entsprechend vorbereitetem Unterbau auch wasserdicht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ...)

Ich bin bei meinem Vorschlag nur davon ausgegangen, dass die "Bachlaufdeko-/-formsteine" mit dem Trasszement fixiert werden und somit den Steinen den nötigen Halt und dem Bachlauf die gewünschte Form geben. Darunter Deine Folie ...

Auf die spezielle 'Verbundmatte' kann man beim Bachlauf unter Umständen verzichten, ein Flies würde ich jedoch unterlegen.
Kommt halt immer auf die Form/Gestaltung des Bachlaufes an ...
Hier fehlen mir Deine Gedanken/Vorstellungen zum Bachlauf, welcher in Deinem Hirn herumgeistert ... 

Auf Grund des geringen Platzangebotes, wird es wahrscheinlich eher nur zu einer kleinen Wasserkaskade statt Bachlauf reichen, es kommt halt immer auf die genaue Definition der Begriffe an. (Das Wort "Bachlauf" verbinde ich eher mit einem kleinen Wasserfluss mit viel Grünzeugs ...)
Und wenn "Wasserkaskade", dann vom Hauptabfluss regelbar abzweigen ...
Den Hauptabfluss unter dem Uferband in den Teich führen.

So jedenfalls meine Ansicht/Erfahrung nach zwanzig Jahren Erfahrung mit kleiner Wasserfallkaskade ...
(Bei welcher ich nach ein paar Jahren geräuschminimierende Maßnahmen wie beschrieben durchgeführt habe ...)


VG Carsten

Edit:  zum Mörtel, siehe auch den Beitrag von René gerade eben.

PS:
Natürlich kannst man auch 'Steinbasteleien' ohne Mörtel vornehmen.
Wenn es über die Zeit halbwegs haltbar und nicht komplett filigran und wackelig sein soll, dann erfordern solche Bauten allerdings auch etwas mehr Platz und dafür geeignete Steine mit etwas Gewicht.
Wie gesagt, ich kenne Deine Gedanken/Vorstellungen nicht ...


----------



## keepout (21. Okt. 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten - bin im Bilde! Vlies, Folie, dann Gestaltung mit Trassmörtel.
Teichbaumörtel meinte ich den von Naturagart
und die Verbundmatte hatte ich auch auf dieser Seite gefunden, die braucht es dann tatsächlich nicht  ...
lg Andreas


----------

